# Comunque.



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Volevo dire alla nuova gestione che se si comincia a recuperare thread alla cazzo di cane (perchè, per quello che posso dire, se un thread è stato affossato dai rossi secondo il sistema vigente che, si disse, non sarebbe stato modificato perchè tutto sommato e con tutti i suoi difetti intrinseci è quello meno peggio - poi uno può essere d'accordo o no sulla sparizione di uno specifico thread ma rimane un'opinione come un'altra), poi un utente chiude legittimamente una discussione ed un moderatore la riapre perchè DEVE assolutamente rispondere e poi la richiude e poi la riapre l'utente che, a sto punto giustamente, deve dire la sua pure lei e poi la ririchiude e poi UN ALTRO admin ancora la riapre per rispondere a lei ed anche ad un altro utente che però non può dire un cazzo di nulla perchè nel frattempo hanno riririchiuso ancora sto thread della merda, insomma, finisce un po' tutto in vacca. Pensateci un secondo prima di fare robe. Dico gli admin. Poi boh, prosit.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire alla nuova gestione che se si comincia a recuperare thread alla cazzo di cane (perchè, per quello che posso dire, se un thread è stato affossato dai rossi secondo il sistema vigente che, si disse, non sarebbe stato modificato perchè tutto sommato e con tutti i suoi difetti intrinseci è quello meno peggio - poi uno può essere d'accordo o no sulla sparizione di uno specifico thread ma rimane un'opinione come un'altra), poi un utente chiude legittimamente una discussione ed un moderatore la riapre perchè DEVE assolutamente rispondere e poi la richiude e poi la riapre l'utente che, a sto punto giustamente, deve dire la sua pure lei e poi la ririchiude e poi UN ALTRO admin ancora la riapre per rispondere a lei ed anche ad un altro utente che però non può dire un cazzo di nulla perchè nel frattempo hanno riririchiuso ancora sto thread della merda, insomma, finisce un po' tutto in vacca. Pensateci un secondo prima di fare robe. Dico gli admin. Poi boh, prosit.


quoto. 
Chiaramente chi ha aperto un 3d non può esere in accordo con chi l'ha affossato, fosse pure la maggioranza del forum.
Sto facendo un discorso in generale perchè il 3d in questione avevo smesso di leggerlo, mi sembrava di essere a c'è posta per te, non so come sia progredito e perchè sia stato affossato ma ne avrei accettato la chiusura pure se fosse stato mio.
Attenti ragazzi a cambiare le regole in corsa, non ne uscite più.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Chiaramente chi ha aperto un 3d non può esere in accordo con chi l'ha affossato, fosse pure la maggioranza del forum.
> Sto facendo un discorso in generale perchè il 3d in questione avevo smesso di leggerlo, mi sembrava di essere a c'è posta per te, non so come sia progredito e perchè sia stato affossato ma ne avrei accettato la chiusura pure se fosse stato mio.
> Attenti ragazzi a cambiare le regole in corsa, non ne uscite più.


non stiamo cambiando le regole.   stiamo fissando alcuni principi portando degli esempi pratici.

un 3d affossato resta affossato,salvo eccezioni come quella di ieri.  In diritto funziona così,si fissano i principi generali e poi si stabiliscono in via tassativa e tipica le possibili eccezioni.

difatti,il 3d segnalato da Sole è stato riaperto,il 3d sondaggio invece è rimasto affossato.     quindi,lamentare la chiusura del 3d NON significherà per forza che verrà riaperto


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

solidarietà ragazzi perché vi siete presi una bella  micia da pelare .
se ci teniamo un sistema fallato potete farlo pure voi tanto la perfezione noin la raggiungerete mai...fate come vi viene e ancora grazie che ne abbiate voglia


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

meglio fallace...con i falli comunque non ho un buon rapporto:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stiamo cambiando le regole. stiamo fissando alcuni principi portando degli esempi pratici.
> 
> un 3d affossato resta affossato,salvo eccezioni come quella di ieri. In diritto funziona così,si fissano i principi generali e poi si stabiliscono in via tassativa e tipica le possibili eccezioni.
> 
> difatti,il 3d segnalato da Sole è stato riaperto,il 3d sondaggio invece è rimasto affossato. quindi,lamentare la chiusura del 3d NON significherà per forza che verrà riaperto


toh, mi ero persa una esse, chissà se Minerva la trova...

Perply, non volevo fare polemica, era solo un consiglio per evitarvi di impazzire a stere dietro a tutte le varie' ma a lui sì e a me no etc..' ... per me va bene tutto


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stiamo cambiando le regole.   stiamo fissando alcuni principi portando degli esempi pratici.
> 
> un 3d affossato resta affossato,salvo eccezioni come quella di ieri.  In diritto funziona così,si fissano i principi generali e poi si stabiliscono in via tassativa e tipica le possibili eccezioni.
> 
> difatti,il 3d segnalato da Sole è stato riaperto,il 3d sondaggio invece è rimasto affossato.     quindi,lamentare la chiusura del 3d NON significherà per forza che verrà riaperto



di che parlava il 3d sondaggio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> di che parlava il 3d sondaggio?


pantera curiosa:mrgreen:


... anche io però ero curiosa:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> toh, mi ero persa una esse, chissà se Minerva la trova...
> 
> Perply, non volevo fare polemica, era solo un consiglio per evitarvi di impazzire a stere dietro a tutte le varie' ma a lui sì e a me no etc..' ... per me va bene tutto


lo so che non volevi far polemica   ma a volte certe situazioni sono utili per chiarire alcuni passaggi di una linea di amministrazione.    chè anche se so che in linea di massima chi ha partecipato alla raccolta fondi protradinet lo ha fatto a fondo perduto,mi piacerebbe poter coinvolgere tutti nelle decisioni.   o almeno spiegare la ragione di certe azioni.

chè in un forum automoderante ed autogestito le regole devono essere assorbite e condivise forse ancora più che in un forum classico.

always my 2 cents


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> di che parlava il 3d sondaggio?


era una provocazione nei confronti di Clementine,null'altro


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire alla nuova gestione che se si comincia a recuperare thread alla cazzo di cane (perchè, per quello che posso dire, se un thread è stato affossato dai rossi secondo il sistema vigente che, si disse, non sarebbe stato modificato perchè tutto sommato e con tutti i suoi difetti intrinseci è quello meno peggio - poi uno può essere d'accordo o no sulla sparizione di uno specifico thread ma rimane un'opinione come un'altra), poi un utente chiude legittimamente una discussione ed un moderatore la riapre perchè DEVE assolutamente rispondere e poi la richiude e poi la riapre l'utente che, a sto punto giustamente, deve dire la sua pure lei e poi la ririchiude e poi UN ALTRO admin ancora la riapre per rispondere a lei ed anche ad un altro utente che però non può dire un cazzo di nulla perchè nel frattempo hanno riririchiuso ancora sto thread della merda, insomma, finisce un po' tutto in vacca. Pensateci un secondo prima di fare robe. Dico gli admin. Poi boh, prosit.


Mi aggrego al :
poi boh...



e anzi aggiungo una richiesta chiesta visto che basta chiedere ...
a me non piacciono gli N/D
e non ho ancora capito l'utilità di esserlo ...
eliminiamoli


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> di che parlava il 3d sondaggio?



Curiosa snche io ...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> di che parlava il 3d sondaggio?


Io ho fatto in tempo a partecipare...era:

"Ma quant'e' svampita e racchia Free da 1 a 10?"

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che non volevi far polemica   ma a volte certe situazioni sono utili per chiarire alcuni passaggi di una linea di amministrazione.    chè anche se so che in linea di massima chi ha partecipato alla raccolta fondi protradinet lo ha fatto a fondo perduto,mi piacerebbe poter coinvolgere tutti nelle decisioni.   o almeno spiegare la ragione di certe azioni.
> 
> chè in un forum automoderante ed autogestito le regole devono essere assorbite e condivise forse ancora più che in un forum classico.
> 
> always my 2 cents



a me personalmente non interessa essere coinvolta ...
o già dimenticato di aver contribuito ...lo fatto a fondo 
perso e pronulla(di personale)...
ho letto quasi tutta la discussione 
e vi faccio tanti auguri per questa avventura di cui vi siete presi carico...
ci vuole un bel pelo...


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho fatto in tempo a partecipare...era:
> 
> "Ma quant'e' svampita e racchia Free da 1 a 10?"
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



se se, fai il furbino che sei curioso pure tu!

comunque, 10 tendente a + infinito


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire alla nuova gestione che se si comincia a recuperare thread alla cazzo di cane (perchè, per quello che posso dire, se un thread è stato affossato dai rossi secondo il sistema vigente che, si disse, non sarebbe stato modificato perchè tutto sommato e con tutti i suoi difetti intrinseci è quello meno peggio - poi uno può essere d'accordo o no sulla sparizione di uno specifico thread ma rimane un'opinione come un'altra), poi un utente chiude legittimamente una discussione ed un moderatore la riapre perchè DEVE assolutamente rispondere e poi la richiude e poi la riapre l'utente che, a sto punto giustamente, deve dire la sua pure lei e poi la ririchiude e poi UN ALTRO admin ancora la riapre per rispondere a lei ed anche ad un altro utente che però non può dire un cazzo di nulla perchè nel frattempo hanno riririchiuso ancora sto thread della merda, insomma, finisce un po' tutto in vacca. Pensateci un secondo prima di fare robe. Dico gli admin. Poi boh, prosit.


La ricomparsa del thread di ieri è stata presa più che altro come palestra da me e Perplesso, più che altro per vedere come si faceva.

Sul fatto dei thread chiusi: con il fatto che abbiamo delle grant in più, le nostre pagine sono un pò diverse rispetto a quelle che avevamo fino a pochi giorni fa. Ad esempio per me una discussione può essere chiusa, aperta, semichiusa, io ci posso scrivere come se fosse una discussione normale. Scommetto che Perplesso quando ha risposto manco lo aveva visto il lucchetto, e ci ha postato tranquillamente.
Io ad esempio stò litigando col modifica messaggio.  In pratica me lo ritrovo al posto del rispondi citando, su tutti i post, e ormai tanta la forza dell'abitudine che credo di quotare e invece sto modificando  Give us time and take it easy.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

io gia prevedo una cifra di scazzi, ma soprattutto utenti pronti alla polemica.....
e fatevelo un picnic all aria aperta ....co ste belle giornate....(qui)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> toh, mi ero persa una esse, chissà se Minerva la trova...
> 
> Perply, non volevo fare polemica, era solo un consiglio per evitarvi di impazzire a stere dietro a tutte le varie' ma a lui sì e a me no etc..' ... per me va bene tutto


Quoto e in effetti gliel'ho detto io ieri sera.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire alla nuova gestione che se si comincia a recuperare thread alla cazzo di cane (perchè, per quello che posso dire, se un thread è stato affossato dai rossi secondo il sistema vigente che, si disse, non sarebbe stato modificato perchè tutto sommato e con tutti i suoi difetti intrinseci è quello meno peggio - poi uno può essere d'accordo o no sulla sparizione di uno specifico thread ma rimane un'opinione come un'altra), poi un utente chiude legittimamente una discussione ed un moderatore la riapre perchè DEVE assolutamente rispondere e poi la richiude e poi la riapre l'utente che, a sto punto giustamente, deve dire la sua pure lei e poi la ririchiude e poi UN ALTRO admin ancora la riapre per rispondere a lei ed anche ad un altro utente che però non può dire un cazzo di nulla perchè nel frattempo hanno riririchiuso ancora sto thread della merda, insomma, finisce un po' tutto in vacca. Pensateci un secondo prima di fare robe. Dico gli admin. Poi boh, prosit.


a me frega un chez...

gli do' il permesso agli admin de fa' che cazzo je pare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *a me frega un chez...
> *
> gli do' il permesso agli admin de fa' che cazzo je pare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



chi l avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La ricomparsa del thread di ieri è stata presa più che altro come palestra da me e Perplesso, più che altro per vedere come si faceva.
> 
> *Sul fatto dei thread chiusi: con il fatto che abbiamo delle grant in più, le nostre pagine sono un pò diverse rispetto a quelle che avevamo fino a pochi giorni fa. Ad esempio per me una discussione può essere chiusa, aperta, semichiusa, io ci posso scrivere come se fosse una discussione normale. Scommetto che Perplesso quando ha risposto manco lo aveva visto il lucchetto, e ci ha postato tranquillamente.
> *Io ad esempio stò litigando col modifica messaggio.  In pratica me lo ritrovo al posto del rispondi citando, su tutti i post, e ormai tanta la forza dell'abitudine che credo di quotare e invece sto modificando  Give us time and take it easy.


Sì vabbè. Buonanotte. Perplesso magari non sapeva, forse, ma tu sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stiamo cambiando le regole. stiamo fissando alcuni principi portando degli esempi pratici.
> 
> un 3d affossato resta affossato*,salvo eccezioni come quella di ieri.* In diritto funziona così,si fissano i principi generali e poi si stabiliscono in via tassativa e tipica le possibili eccezioni.
> 
> difatti,il 3d segnalato da Sole è stato riaperto,il 3d sondaggio invece è rimasto affossato. quindi,lamentare la chiusura del 3d NON significherà per forza che verrà riaperto


Ma il punto è proprio quello: che siete partiti subito con le eccezioni. Forse non è chiaro: a me non interessa nè il thread, che per quanto mi riguarda poteva pure rimanere lì, nè altro. Il punto, però, è che non vedo perchè cominciare con un'eccezione senza motivo apparente. Perchè, voglio dire: a meno che non temiate particolarmente il duo Sole/Alex non si spiega mica. E' chiaro che a Sole non è andata giù per motivi suoi e magari ha invocato pure il gomblotto. E allora? Avevate paura si attaccasse ai coglioni? Oppure davvero pensavate che Tubarao lo sherpa, che di missione fa l'informatico, davvero non sappia come si recupera un thread e debba fare palestra? Capite bene: non è che a me cambia nulla, però, ripeto, occhio che così poi magari è assai più facile che spunti qualcuno a dirvi che fate due pesi e ventiquattro misure. Pensateci prima di fare le cose.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio quello: che siete partiti subito con le eccezioni. Forse non è chiaro: a me non interessa nè il thread, che per quanto mi riguarda poteva pure rimanere lì, nè altro. Il punto, però, è che non vedo perchè cominciare con un'eccezione senza motivo apparente. Perchè, voglio dire: a meno che non temiate particolarmente il duo Sole/Alex non si spiega mica. E' chiaro che a Sole non è andata giù per motivi suoi e magari ha invocato pure il gomblotto. E allora? Avevate paura si attaccasse ai coglioni? Oppure davvero pensavate che Tubarao lo sherpa, che di missione fa l'informatico, davvero non sappia come si recupera un thread e debba fare palestra? Capite bene: non è che a me cambia nulla, però, ripeto, occhio che così poi magari è assai più facile che spunti qualcuno a dirvi che fate due pesi e ventiquattro misure. Pensateci prima di fare le cose.


Talmente facile che ieri per riprstinare quella discussione ci ho messo un po per capire come si faceva. Non è tutto immediato credimi. Il recupero di quella discussione NON consiste in un precedente, almeno per me e credo anche per Perplesso. Sul pericolo che paventi tu non è che hai ragione, ne ha di più, una cifra di ragione. Ma tanto in certe situazioni come ti muovi ti muovi, fai casino, a sto punto meglio far casino per imparare a far qualcosa che non farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Talmente facile che ieri per riprstinare quella discussione ci ho messo un po per capire come si faceva. Non è tutto immediato credimi. Il recupero di quella discussione NON consiste in un precedente, almeno per me e credo anche per Perplesso. Sul pericolo che paventi tu non è che hai ragione, ne ha di più, una cifra di ragione. Ma tanto in certe situazioni come ti muovi ti muovi, fai casino, a sto punto meglio far casino per imparare a far qualcosa che non farlo.


Fai così: apri una sezione del forum esclusivamente per gli admin, se non c'è già. Invisibile o meno, ma ad accesso esclusivo. E ti provi tutto lì, molto semplicemente.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio quello: che siete partiti subito con le eccezioni. Forse non è chiaro: a me non interessa nè il thread, che per quanto mi riguarda poteva pure rimanere lì, nè altro. Il punto, però, è che non vedo perchè cominciare con un'eccezione senza motivo apparente. Perchè, voglio dire: a meno che non temiate particolarmente il duo Sole/Alex non si spiega mica. E' chiaro che a Sole non è andata giù per motivi suoi e magari ha invocato pure il gomblotto. E allora? Avevate paura si attaccasse ai coglioni? Oppure davvero pensavate che Tubarao lo sherpa, che di missione fa l'informatico, davvero non sappia come si recupera un thread e debba fare palestra? Capite bene: non è che a me cambia nulla, però, ripeto, occhio che così poi magari è assai più facile che spunti qualcuno a dirvi che fate due pesi e ventiquattro misure. Pensateci prima di fare le cose.


consiglio accettato,ma veramente ieri si sono fatte delle prove.  chè poi qui ci sia gente che fa polemica per fare polemica e lo ammette pure lo sapevo già....solo che penso sia chiaro che con chi è in malafede,non perderò tempo.

Apprezzo invece il tuo intervento,dico davvero.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Apprezzo invece il tuo intervento,dico davvero.


Vedi, a volte. Non si caccia la lira ma ci si mette il cuore. Roba da bistecche al sangue.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedi, a volte. Non si caccia la lira ma ci si mette il cuore. Roba da bistecche al sangue.


infatti tu 6 una delle forumiste che ho più rivalutato,grazie a questa vicenda,per dirne un'altra.   ma sulle tasse ho ragione io


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> consiglio accettato,ma veramente ieri si sono fatte delle prove.  chè poi qui ci sia gente che fa polemica per fare polemica e lo ammette pure lo sapevo già....solo che penso sia chiaro che con chi è in malafede,non perderò tempo.
> 
> Apprezzo invece il tuo intervento,dico davvero.



Ma vattene a fanculo perplesso. 

In malafede ci sarai tu non io. 

Si comincia bene la gestione, wuauu! 

Apprezza il suo intervento..! e certo ha detto cose vere. che dovevi fare? 

La polemica anche stavolta la stai innescando tu, perchè non c'è bisogno di fare nick per rompere il cazzo, e tu lo stai facendo senza fare nick, nel caso specifico il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti tu 6 una delle forumiste che ho più rivalutato,grazie a questa vicenda,per dirne un'altra.   ma sulle tasse ho ragione io


Bravo bravo, da buon admin comincia con le simpatie.



( nulla contro te fantastica)


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio quello: che siete partiti subito con le eccezioni. Forse non è chiaro: a me non interessa nè il thread, che per quanto mi riguarda poteva pure rimanere lì, nè altro. Il punto, però, è che non vedo perchè cominciare con un'eccezione senza motivo apparente. Perchè, voglio dire: a meno che non temiate particolarmente il duo Sole/Alex non si spiega mica. E' chiaro che a Sole non è andata giù per motivi suoi e magari ha invocato pure il gomblotto. E allora? Avevate paura si attaccasse ai coglioni? Oppure davvero pensavate che Tubarao lo sherpa, che di missione fa l'informatico, davvero non sappia come si recupera un thread e debba fare palestra? Capite bene: non è che a me cambia nulla, però, ripeto, occhio che così poi magari è assai più facile che spunti qualcuno a dirvi che fate due pesi e ventiquattro misure. Pensateci prima di fare le cose.


Impara a leggere prima di sparare cazzate ad minchiam perché. Sole non ha chiesto nulla agli admin e non si è rivolta a loro cpl suo thread. e io addirittura ho scritto che non sarebbe dovuto essere ripreso il thread sparito. evita di citare nick in relazione a fatti che non sono avvenuti. delle due l‘una. o sono avvenuti nellaa tua testa oppure sei in malafede per rompere i coglioni a me e lei


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi aggrego al :
> poi boh...
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco, ne approfitto per ribadire che non ho chiesto io la riapertura del 3d. All'ipotesi avanzata di poterlo riaprire mi sono detta favorevole.
Gli amministratori hanno agito non per assecondare una richiesta, ma per loro decisione.

Aggiungo dopo aver letto del duo Sole/Alex:  sulla riapertura del thread Alex ha detto chiaramente di essere contrario, diversamente da me.
E oggi ho chiuso il 3d proprio per evitare polemiche, ma vedo che è inutile.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Impara a leggere prima di sparare cazzate ad minchiam perché. Sole non ha chiesto nulla agli admin e non si è rivolta a loro cpl suo thread. e io addirittura ho scritto che non sarebbe dovuto essere ripreso il thread sparito. evita di citare nick in relazione a fatti che non sono avvenuti. delle due l‘una. o sono avvenuti nellaa tua testa oppure sei in malafede per rompere i coglioni a me e lei



Secondo te perchè quel thread è riapparso? Forse perchè Sole si è lamentata della sua scomparsa? Chiedo, eh. Senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, che a me realmente più che altro preme che amministrativamente parlando non si facciano cazzate.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè quel thread è riapparso? Forse perchè Sole si è lamentata della sua scomparsa? Chiedo, eh. Senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, che a me realmente più che altro *preme* che amministrativamente parlando non si facciano cazzate.


oh caspita, quanto interesse improvviso


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè quel thread è riapparso? Forse perchè Sole si è lamentata della sua scomparsa? Chiedo, eh. Senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, che a me realmente più che altro preme che amministrativamente parlando non si facciano cazzate.


no ha chiesto il motivo a chi lo aveva affossato. e ti ripeto, io sono stato il primo credo a dire che non andava fatto riapparire per non creare un precedente.
io non so cosa risponderti perché gli admin autonomamente hanno deciso di farlo riapparire pensando, credo, che era stata fatta una cosa errata visto che quel post non era offensivo o altro e quindi disapprovare proprio quel determinato post per affossare tutto il thredad fosse un "disegno" preciso di chi ha disapprovato proprio quel post. CREDO. chiedi agli admin e avrai una risposta certa.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh caspita, quanto interesse improvviso


Dovresti tenerci più tu che io, peraltro. Solo che a te rode il culo solo dopo, a me no. Io preferisco, eventualmente, prevenire, se posso.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh caspita, quanto interesse improvviso


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovresti tenerci più tu che io, peraltro. Solo che a te rode il culo solo dopo, a me no. Io preferisco, eventualmente, prevenire, se posso.


più che altro combattere che cosa:singleeye:

stai bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no ha chiesto il motivo a chi lo aveva affossato. e ti ripeto, io sono stato il primo credo a dire che non andava fatto riapparire per non creare un precedente.
> io non so cosa risponderti perché gli admin autonomamente hanno deciso di farlo riapparire pensando, credo, che era stata fatta una cosa errata visto che quel post non era offensivo o altro e quindi disapprovare proprio quel determinato post per affossare tutto il thredad era un "disegno" preciso di chi ha disapprovato proprio quel post. CREDO. *chiedi agli admin e avrai una risposta certa*.


Esattamente stavo facendo quello. Io penso realmente che la scintilla che ha fatto riportare in vita il thread fossero le accuse di cecchinaggio da parte di tot utenti anonimi. Ora, il punto è che l'attuale sistema lo consente. Non è un sistema perfetto per molti versi. Ma non ce n'è un altro migliore, per come la vedo io. Per quello spero che non cambi (come si era detto) e se ad una certa si decidesse di cambiarlo se non altro che moderassero con buon senso, tenendo presente che la coperta non sarà mai sufficiente per tutti. Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro combattere che cosa:singleeye:
> 
> stai bene?


Io mica sto combattendo nulla. Capiamoci un attimo: ti piace tanto sobbollire come una pentola sul fuoco ed ogni tanto sbottare contro l'admin/i rossi/gli dei perchè non riesci a trattenerti? Perchè quello fai.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè quel thread è riapparso? Forse perchè Sole si è lamentata della sua scomparsa? Chiedo, eh. Senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, che a me realmente più che altro preme che amministrativamente parlando non si facciano cazzate.


Sinceramente non lo so perché si sia fatta un'eccezione. Io oltre a lamentarmi (come avrebbero fatto altri utenti, credo), non ho fatto e non avrei fatto.
Ho scritto quello che pensavo: mi dispiaceva per un 3d su cui eravamo stati per qualche giorno, e mi sembrava assurda la storia dei rossi mirati al primo post...ho scritto di getto ma più di quello non avrei fatto! Non ho alcun potere occulto a parte il fatto di essere un po' puntigliosa e noiosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sinceramente non lo so perché si sia fatta un'eccezione. Io oltre a lamentarmi (come avrebbero fatto altri utenti, credo), non ho fatto e non avrei fatto.
> Ho scritto quello che pensavo: mi dispiaceva per un 3d su cui eravamo stati per qualche giorno, e mi sembrava assurda la storia dei rossi mirati al primo post...ho scritto di getto ma più di quello non avrei fatto! *Non ho alcun potere occulto *a parte il fatto di essere un po' puntigliosa e noiosa.


Mai affermato il contrario.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mica sto combattendo nulla. Capiamoci un attimo: ti piace tanto sobbollire come una pentola sul fuoco ed ogni tanto sbottare contro l'admin/i rossi/gli dei perchè non riesci a trattenerti? Perchè quello fai.


a proposito di trattenersi vado che mi scappa la pipì


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito di trattenersi vado che mi scappa la pipì


Se però poi a volte ti mando a pisciare almeno abbi la decenza di non lamentartene.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo bravo, da buon admin comincia con le simpatie.
> 
> 
> 
> ( nulla contro te fantastica)



bè ma è evidente che Perplesso abbia le sue simpatie, le ha sempre avute, non dirmi che ne sei stupito
sarebbe più strano il contrario, in un certo senso
a meno che smetta di scrivere


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente stavo facendo quello. Io penso realmente che la scintilla che ha fatto riportare in vita il thread fossero le accuse di cecchinaggio da parte di tot utenti anonimi. Ora, il punto è che l'attuale sistema lo consente. Non è un sistema perfetto per molti versi. Ma non ce n'è un altro migliore, per come la vedo io. Per quello spero che non cambi (come si era detto) e se ad una certa si decidesse di cambiarlo se non altro che moderassero con buon senso, tenendo presente che la coperta non sarà mai sufficiente per tutti. Tutto qui.


Concordo con quello che scrivi. Però vorrei dire che, visto che il sistema si presta moolto facilmente a manipolazioni e "ingiustizie" (so che è esageratissimo come termine, ma non mi viene in mente una parola che renda l'idea) penso sia sacrosanto il diritto di portare alla luce eventuali torti, quando questi sono evidenti e palesi.

Non nella speranza che qualcuno ponga rimedio. Ma perchè parlarne è l'unica arma che resta a chi la prende in quel posto. Sarà una magra consolazione ma almeno si discute e non si finge che sia tutto ok.
Alla fine un forum è una comunità e il confronto è sempre positivo.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè ma è evidente che Perplesso abbia le sue simpatie, le ha sempre avute, non dirmi che ne sei stupito
> sarebbe più strano il contrario, in un certo senso
> a meno che smetta di scrivere



Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
Ovvio  che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
> Ovvio  che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.


io ho visto foto del crucco con forumisti. questo è falso


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo bravo, da buon admin comincia con le simpatie.
> 
> 
> 
> ( nulla contro te fantastica)


Ultimo tu mi sei simpatico e lo sai e ti apprezzo molto ma onestamente ora stai un po' esagerando ... Peraltro per una battuta fra perpli e  fanti del tutto innocua ... Le simpatie le abbiamo tutti come le antipatie se vogliamo parlare molto molto semplicemente ed è normale sia così sfido chiunque a dire che qui tutti gli stan simpatici :mrgreen: detto questo gestire un forum non è una cosa semplice e bisogna esser molto molto pazienti e metter dei paletti precisi se no sai che rompimenti di coglioni ?! :mrgreen: Quindi direi che si può tranquillamente lasciare lavorare perpli e tuba senza stargli con il fiato sul collo ... E questo èun invito che rivolgo a tutti me medesima compresa :mrgreen:  Eventuali problemi seri son certa verranno affrontati ... Peace and love


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
> Ovvio  che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.



non intendevo fare comunella:singleeye:

però potremmo farla tu ed io:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non intendevo fare comunella:singleeye:
> 
> però potremmo farla tu ed io:mrgreen:


minchia che pelo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> minchia che pelo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



rosa

non si vede scusa?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
> Ovvio  che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.


Non spariamo cazzate.    di oltre metà dei contributori ignoro nome,cognome e residenza,perchè hanno versato tramite ricarica telefonica. che come si sa è totalmente anonima.

vi state facendo dei film in testa privi di fondamenta.   o devo pensare che qui qualcuno abbia un codone di paglia lungo da qui alla Luna?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente stavo facendo quello. Io penso realmente che la scintilla che ha fatto riportare in vita il thread fossero le accuse di cecchinaggio da parte di tot utenti anonimi. Ora, il punto è che l'attuale sistema lo consente. Non è un sistema perfetto per molti versi. Ma non ce n'è un altro migliore, per come la vedo io. Per quello spero che non cambi (come si era detto) e se ad una certa si decidesse di cambiarlo se non altro che moderassero con buon senso, tenendo presente che la coperta non sarà mai sufficiente per tutti. Tutto qui.


Basta mettere in chiaro chi rubina e chi  smeralda ma pare non sia una pratica accettata dai più se no da mo' si sarebbe attuata, quindi vigendo  la democrazia questo ATTUALE ritengo sia la miglior auto moderazione possibile :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> rosa
> 
> non si vede scusa?:mrgreen:


si vede si vede. non pensavo fosse così lungo però:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> si vede si vede. non pensavo fosse così lungo però:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



è ancora quello invernale, la muta la faccio il 21


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè ma è evidente che Perplesso abbia le sue simpatie, le ha sempre avute, non dirmi che ne sei stupito
> sarebbe più strano il contrario, in un certo senso
> a meno che smetta di scrivere


Ma le simpatie le abbiamo tutti se no facciamo la sagra dell'ipocrisia ...ancora ? No ve prego su che siam tutti adulti e vaccinati via :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> è ancora quello invernale, la muta la faccio il 21


bene. ogni tanto un po' di silenzio serve:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
> Ovvio che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.


Ma non dire minchiate


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma le simpatie le abbiamo tutti se no facciamo la sagra dell'ipocrisia ...ancora ? No ve prego su che siam tutti adulti e vaccinati via :mrgreen:


infatti, è quello che dicevo, ovvero che erano già evidenti prima


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pantera,e'abbastanza ovvio....come altrettanto lo e'che i finanziatori, immagino sappiano nome cognome indirizzo l'uno dell'altro..e.che sicuramente faranno comunella.
> Ovvio  che non sara'come prima..Johaness era da solo.e non conosceva nessuno.


Allora ti rispondo io non ti mando a cagare giusto perché son una SIGNORA, si certo che ho alcuni indirizzi di alcuni finanziatori visto che ho raccolto,parte dell'obolo ma a parte gli auguri a lolpal oggi ti assicuro che non faccio comunella con nessuno ... Non rompete le palle con atteggiamenti che al limite applichereste voi che io son diversa chiaro ? :incazzato: non ti mando più a Norcia SALLO Correggo identità indirizzi no :mrgreen: che mica li son andati a trovare a casa :mrgreen: Caro mi veniva il viaggio :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

c'è quella foto storica con il conte e quib dai nasi rossi che sembrano uno la matrioska mbriaca dell'altro:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non intendevo fare comunella:singleeye:
> 
> però potremmo farla tu ed io:mrgreen:


be'diciamo ''spirito di gruppo''allora..

magari pantera tra felini ci si intenderebbe............


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> bene. ogni tanto un po' di silenzio serve:mrgreen:


la muta su un forum scritto?
o ci sono già gli orali?


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è quella foto storica con il conte e quib dai nasi rossi che sembrano uno la matrioska mbriaca dell'altro:mrgreen:



ma che bella immagine:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

io non ho nessuna prova o sentore che sarà così. quando le ho avute le ho sempre dette. con indizi alla mano, mai ad minchiam.
spero che non sia così perché se il crucco mi faceva cacare come admin figuriamoci la bolgia che ne uscirebbe.
troppa fatica insultare 20 persone. farlo con una mi era più semplice


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che bella immagine:rotfl:


non gliela posso fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è quella foto storica con il conte e quib dai nasi rossi che sembrano uno la matrioska mbriaca dell'altro:mrgreen:


già....un piccolo orrore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
 mi sono ribaltato dal ridere:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti, è quello che dicevo, ovvero che erano già evidenti prima


Vero, sicuramente io sono una di quelle. Basta che il fatto che esistevano da prima non dia adito a discorsi alla cazzo come quelli di Lothar e Ultimo.


P.S. Non ce l'ho con te Free ovviamente
Ma porca vacca qui chi ha messo i soldi, ha mantenuto l'idea di fondo di essere un utente uguale agli altri, e ci mancherebbe altro, quelli incazzosi sembrano gli altri
Se qualcuno ha pensato che chi versava i soldi avrebbe potuto avanzare pretese, poteva scegliere di versarli.
Invece sembra che non li ha versati per poi poter fare insinuazioni.
E che palle!
Sti due poveri cristi sono due gg che sono amministratori e devono già sorbirsi di tutto.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> la muta su un forum scritto?
> o ci sono già gli orali?


non dire così che poi lothar te li chiede e poi non te la cavi con una battula lì....so' 'azzi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io non ho nessuna prova o sentore che sarà così. quando le ho avute le ho sempre dette. con indizi alla mano, mai ad minchiam.
> spero che non sia così perché se il crucco mi faceva cacare come admin figuriamoci la bolgia che ne uscirebbe.
> troppa fatica insultare 20 persone.* farlo con una mi era più semplice*


il verde è mio per la risata
Avevo appena finito di incazzarmi


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io non ho nessuna prova o sentore che sarà così. quando le ho avute le ho sempre dette. con indizi alla mano, mai ad minchiam.
> spero che non sia così perché se il crucco mi faceva cacare come admin figuriamoci la bolgia che ne uscirebbe.
> troppa fatica insultare 20 persone. farlo con una mi era più semplice



Davvero Angelo???avrai le tue ragioni x scriverlo..cque era 1..20 nn sono pochi..


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, sicuramente io sono una di quelle. Basta che il fatto che esistevano da prima non dia adito a discorsi alla cazzo come quelli di Lothar e Ultimo.
> 
> 
> P.S. Non ce l'ho con te Free ovviamente
> ...


no
 vabbè queste sono cazzate confronto  QUELLO CHE HA DOVUTO SORBIRSI IL CRUCCO (CHE POI FOSSE PER COLpa sua e se lo meritasse non ha importanza)


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io non ho nessuna prova o sentore che sarà così. quando le ho avute le ho sempre dette. con indizi alla mano, mai ad minchiam.
> spero che non sia così perché se il crucco mi faceva cacare come admin figuriamoci a bolgia che ne uscirebbe.
> troppa fatica insultare 20 persone. farlo con una mi era più semplice


ma voi ragionate per come voi vi comportereste al posto nostro così per sapere ? Che sai è come le puzzette di solito chi esclama " mamma che puzza ,,, chi l'ha fatta " e colui che ha sgassato :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non dire così che poi lothar te li chiede e poi non te la cavi con una battula lì....so' 'azzi



..e'ferrata sai Angelo,nella nobile arte bolognese.....:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il verde è mio per la risata
> Avevo appena finito di incazzarmi


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è quella foto storica con il conte e quib dai nasi rossi che sembrano uno la matrioska mbriaca dell'altro:mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no
> vabbè queste sono cazzate confronto QUELLO CHE HA DOVUTO SORBIRSI IL CRUCCO *(CHE POI FOSSE PER COLpa sua e se lo meritasse non ha importanza)*


e no, invece importa eccome


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Davvero Angelo???avrai le tue ragioni x scriverlo..cque era 1..20 nn sono pochi..


1 certo ma paranoico e fuori di testa. perplesso non lo conosco e tuba non ci siamo simpatici. detto questo credo che non si possa riuscire a fare di peggio del crucco


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Davvero Angelo???avrai le tue ragioni x scriverlo..cque era 1..20 nn sono pochi..


sono 25.  non sappiamo più contare?    at salùt


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, sicuramente io sono una di quelle. Basta che il fatto che esistevano da prima non dia adito a discorsi alla cazzo come quelli di Lothar e Ultimo.
> 
> 
> P.S. Non ce l'ho con te Free ovviamente
> ...


no, io ho pensato e detto subito che desideravo rimanere una semplice utente, e l'unico modo secondo me era quello di non partecipare

riguardo ad Ultimo, gli ho detto in sintesi che non capisco perchè si stupisca, tutto qua


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non dire così che poi lothar te li chiede e poi non te la cavi con una battula lì....so' 'azzi



brrr...che paura


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma voi ragionate per come voi vi comportereste al posto nostro così per sapere ? Che sai è come le puzzette di solito chi esclama " mamma che puzza ,,, chi l'ha fatta " e colui che ha sgassato :carneval:


scusa ma hai letto bene ma soprattutto capito cosa ho scritto. rileggi 
sto dando fiducia (che poi se ne fottano della mia fiducia mi apre non discutibile) a questa amministrazione non potendo dire il contrario sperando di non aver nulla da dire. il giorno che mi accorgerò di qualcosa come mi ero accorto della vecchia amministrazione lo dirò


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> brrr...che paura


non la chiamerei paura


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, io ho pensato e detto subito che desideravo rimanere una semplice utente, e l'unico modo secondo me era quello di non partecipare
> 
> riguardo ad Ultimo, gli ho detto in sintesi che non capisco perchè si stupisca, tutto qua


Non era riferito a te


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e no, invece importa eccome


si certo ma ormai non ha più importanza intendo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Sono abbastanza infamanti le accuse che vengono fatte a noi contribuenti porco cazzo.
Cosi non mi sta bene.
Punto primo io non conosco nessuno fuori da qui se non toy ma nemmeno di persona.
Che comunella?
Porca miseria a saperlo prima che toccava passare per il corridoio delle insinuazioni nessuno versava nulla.

Ma boh...io non lo so....


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, io ho pensato e detto subito che desideravo rimanere una semplice utente, e l'unico modo secondo me era quello di non partecipare
> 
> riguardo ad Ultimo, gli ho detto in sintesi che non capisco perchè si stupisca, tutto qua



Qui ti sbagli, perchè anche noi siamo semplici utenti, abbiamo versato i soldi, pochi, solo per evitare che chiudesse un forum a cui, chi ha partecipato, evidentemente tiene molto.

Speriamo finisca anche questa polemica, madonnasantissima.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma voi ragionate per come voi vi comportereste al posto nostro così per sapere ? Che sai è come le puzzette di solito chi esclama " mamma che puzza ,,, chi l'ha fatta " e colui che ha sgassato :carneval:


:rotfl:
Mi hai ispirato: ora faccio una polpettina con le caccole del naso e l'azzecco sulla scrivania del collega antipatico ....:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non la chiamerei paura



:rotfl::rotfl:dormi preoccupato..ti ho elargito di un verde...chi l'avrebbbe mai detto??


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:dormi preoccupato..ti ho elargito di un verde...chi l'avrebbbe mai detto??


sei peggio di quanto pensassi


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza infamanti le accuse che vengono fatte a noi contribuenti porco cazzo.
> Cosi non mi sta bene.
> Punto primo io non conosco nessuno fuori da qui se non toy ma nemmeno di persona.
> Che comunella?
> ...


e dillo che fai parte della Cupola

mah comunque senza polemica....ma proprio lothar che non partecipa mai parla di comunella...stride anche a voi 'sta cosa o solo io penso che qualcosa non torna?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> sei peggio di quanto pensassi


.
macche'siamo identici...non conformati al gregge....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui ti sbagli, perchè anche noi siamo semplici utenti, abbiamo versato i soldi, pochi, solo per evitare che chiudesse un forum a cui, chi ha partecipato, evidentemente tiene molto.
> 
> Speriamo finisca anche questa polemica, madonnasantissima.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza infamanti le accuse che vengono fatte a noi contribuenti porco cazzo.
> Cosi non mi sta bene.
> Punto primo io non conosco nessuno fuori da qui se non toy ma nemmeno di persona.
> Che comunella?
> ...


una volta individuato chi fa polemica solo per il gusto di farla,per chiudere la faccenda è sufficiente ignorare le persone in malafede.  Non esiste nessun noi e nessun loro.

esiste un forum che volevamo e vogliamo continui a vivere così com'è,ovviamente anche migliorandolo,come con idee come il ripristino di Tapatalk.

don't feed the trolls,dicono gli inglesi


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .
> macche'siamo identici...non conformati al gregge....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no guarda...non esageriamo io e te comunella manco in un universo parallelo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> una volta individuato chi fa polemica solo per il gusto di farla,per chiudere la faccenda è sufficiente ignorare le persone in malafede.  Non esiste nessun noi e nessun loro.
> 
> esiste un forum che volevamo e vogliamo continui a vivere così com'è,ovviamente anche migliorandolo,come con idee come il ripristino di Tapatalk.
> 
> don't feed the trolls,dicono gli inglesi


ma lothar mica è un troll....è innocuo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> e dillo che fai parte della Cupola
> 
> mah comunque senza polemica....ma proprio lothar che non partecipa mai parla di comunella...stride anche a voi 'sta cosa o solo io penso che qualcosa non torna?



Lothar nn partecipa ma sa....ha le sue vicine all orecchio. Io
 Non faccio parte di nulla se non. Del forum.
Forum che siste ancora perche 25 deficienti si sono impegnati per mantenerlo della comunita.....a fondo perdutissimo....capisci? Io magari domani me ne vado pure.... 
Ma passare da opportunisti no


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lothar nn partecipa ma sa....ha le sue vicine all orecchio. Io
> Non faccio parte di nulla se non. Del forum.
> Forum che siste ancora perche 25 deficienti si sono impegnati per mantenerlo della comunita.....a fondo perdutissimo....capisci? Io magari domani me ne vado pure....
> Ma passare da opportunisti no


ma si che ti frega? è un pirla!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lothar nn partecipa ma sa....ha le sue vicine all orecchio. Io
> Non faccio parte di nulla se non. Del forum.
> Forum che siste ancora perche *25 deficienti *si sono impegnati per mantenerlo della comunita.....a fondo perdutissimo....capisci? Io magari domani me ne vado pure....
> Ma passare da opportunisti no



grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie :mrgreen:


per dire....ero trascinata dalla cosa


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma si che ti frega? è un pirla!


a me nulla davvero


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> scusa ma hai letto bene ma soprattutto capito cosa ho scritto. rileggi
> sto dando fiducia (che poi se ne fottano della mia fiducia mi apre non discutibile) a questa amministrazione non potendo dire il contrario sperando di non aver nulla da dire. il giorno che mi accorgerò di qualcosa come mi ero accorto della vecchia amministrazione lo dirò


No ho capito bene ma attieniti a dire "do fiducia" per chiarire e  riprendendo ciò che ha scritto Free che vuole restare una semplice utente lo stesso dicasi per me che seppur ho versato ho da subito specificato che non mi interessa la gestione di alcunché ma se ogni giorno devo entrar qui e leggere allusioni varia da tizio e caioè bene che sappiate che i vaffanculo da parte mia si sprecheranno via via per ognuno senza distinzioni di sorta che nel mio esser diretta so pure piuttosto  democratica :mrgreen:spero diaver chiarito il mio pensiero quindi chi avesse obiezioni sulla mia buona fede pregasi di esternare civilmente e con prove alla mano ( quoto te perché tutti intendano ) stop spero di non ritornare più sull'argomento :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Mi hai ispirato: ora faccio una polpettina con le caccole del naso e l'azzecco sulla scrivania del collega antipatico ....:carneval:


:carneval: Ma perché non è vero ? :carneval:Ciao bello :bacio:


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> una volta individuato chi fa polemica solo per il gusto di farla,per chiudere la faccenda è sufficiente* ignorare le persone in malafede*.  Non esiste nessun noi e nessun loro.
> 
> esiste un forum che volevamo e vogliamo continui a vivere così com'è,ovviamente anche migliorandolo,come con idee come il ripristino di Tapatalk.
> 
> don't feed the trolls,dicono gli inglesi


:up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

*madooo*

devo andare al bagno...colpa vostra....


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ho capito bene ma attieniti a dire "do fiducia" per chiarire e  riprendendo ciò che ha scritto Free che vuole restare una semplice utente lo stesso dicasi per me che seppur ho versato ho da subito specificato che non mi interessa la gestione di alcunché ma se ogni giorno devo entrar qui e leggere allusioni varia da tizio e caioè bene che sappiate che i vaffanculo da parte mia si sprecheranno via via per ognuno senza distinzioni di sorta che nel mio esser diretta so pure piuttosto  democratica :mrgreen:spero diaver chiarito il mio pensiero quindi chi avesse obiezioni sulla mia buona fede pregasi di esternare civilmente e con prove alla mano ( quoto te perché tutti intendano ) stop spero di non ritornare più sull'argomento :mrgreen:


ma sappiate chi? lo stai dicendo a me? ti rinnovo l'invito a rileggermi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

*allucinoso*

si sta discutendo della stesa cosa in 3 ddd


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, ne approfitto per ribadire che *non ho chiesto io la riapertura del 3d.* All'ipotesi avanzata di poterlo riaprire mi sono detta favorevole.
> Gli amministratori hanno agito non per assecondare una richiesta, ma per loro decisione.
> 
> Aggiungo dopo aver letto del duo Sole/Alex:  sulla riapertura del thread Alex ha detto chiaramente di essere contrario, diversamente da me.
> E oggi ho chiuso il 3d proprio per evitare polemiche, ma vedo che è inutile.


l'ho letto ...

La mia richiesta era ironica ...anche se è vero che non capisco gli N/D


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ultimo tu mi sei simpatico e lo sai e ti apprezzo molto ma onestamente ora stai un po' esagerando ... Peraltro per una battuta fra perpli e  fanti del tutto innocua ... Le simpatie le abbiamo tutti come le antipatie se vogliamo parlare molto molto semplicemente ed è normale sia così sfido chiunque a dire che qui tutti gli stan simpatici :mrgreen: detto questo gestire un forum non è una cosa semplice e bisogna esser molto molto pazienti e metter dei paletti precisi se no sai che rompimenti di coglioni ?! :mrgreen: Quindi direi che si può tranquillamente lasciare lavorare perpli e tuba senza stargli con il fiato sul collo ... E questo èun invito che rivolgo a tutti me medesima compresa :mrgreen:  Eventuali problemi seri son certa verranno affrontati ... Peace and love


Apprezzo il tuo intervento equilibrato e lo condividerei se dietro non ci fossero battute poche felici da parte di perplesso, su di me. Se tu non le hai colte le ho però colte io, se mi credi è tutto ok, se non mi credi è ok lo stesso. 

Nello specifico e spero mi darai conferma e se vuoi o qua o in MP ( per non creare altre rotture di ......) ti faccio capire a cosa mi riferisco. Ti garantisco che elementi come perplesso nei miei confronti usano metodi che non appaiono a più, a me appaiono eccome, e fino a quando appaiono a me io parlo in chiaro e non a mezze frasi e senza nominare. 

Se ti va visto che lo hai scritto, dimmi dove gli sto col fiato sul collo, se poi era generico..... fa lo stesso, tanto non mi era simpatico prima e non vedo perchè mi deve stare simpatico ora, oppure è cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io non ho nessuna prova o sentore che sarà così. quando le ho avute le ho sempre dette. con indizi alla mano, mai ad minchiam.
> spero che non sia così perché se il crucco mi faceva cacare come admin figuriamoci la bolgia che ne uscirebbe.
> *troppa fatica insultare 20 persone. farlo con una mi era più semplice*


*
*


Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma sappiate chi? lo stai dicendo a me? ti rinnovo l'invito a rileggermi.


Io direi che ho letto benissimo quindi  se intendi insultarmi perché farei comunella con chicchessia vedi di forniti  di prove ... Chiaro o no ora ? A meno che tu non volessi intendere amministrazione e hai sbagliato a scrivere 20 invece che due ... In questo caso  torna indietro e correggi il tuo post grazie :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> l'ho letto ...
> 
> La mia richiesta era ironica ...anche se è vero che non capisco gli N/D


ma che e' nd?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Apprezzo il tuo intervento equilibrato e lo condividerei se dietro non ci fossero battute poche felici da parte di perplesso, su di me. Se tu non le hai colte le ho però colte io, se mi credi è tutto ok, se non mi credi è ok lo stesso.
> 
> Nello specifico e spero mi darai conferma e se vuoi o qua o in MP ( per non creare altre rotture di ......) ti faccio capire a cosa mi riferisco. Ti garantisco che elementi come perplesso nei miei confronti usano metodi che non appaiono a più, a me appaiono eccome, e fino a quando appaiono a me io parlo in chiaro e non a mezze frasi e senza nominare.
> 
> Se ti va visto che lo hai *scritto, dimmi dove gli sto col fiato sul collo, se poi era generico..... fa lo stesso, tanto non mi era simpatico prima e non vedo perchè mi deve stare simpatico ora, oppure è cambiato q*ualcosa?


Ma te l'ho detto la battuta tra perpli e fanti che l'hai quotata a fare :singleeye: perplesso rinnovava una fiducia a fanti, la tua osservazione era fuori luogo punto ... Ciò significa che lo hai ripreso per una cosa esterna dal discorso tatapalk, gestione ect ... sempre con simpatia ovviamente


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Io direi che ho letto benissimo quindi  se intendi insultarmi perché farei comunella con chicchessia vedi di forniti  di prove ... Chiaro o no ora ? A meno che tu non volessi intendere amministrazione e hai sbagliato a scrivere 20 invece che due ... In questo caso  torna indietro e correggi il tuo post grazie :carneval:


a fiamme' io mi ti immagino come un amazzone, armata di arco frecce macete e fionde.....cavalcare in pareo le praterie di tradinet e sorvegliare le coste del sito sul tuo cavallo d oro....troppo fico


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Io direi che ho letto benissimo quindi  se intendi insultarmi perché farei comunella con chicchessia vedi di forniti  di prove ... Chiaro o no ora ? A meno che tu non volessi intendere amministrazione e hai sbagliato a scrivere 20 invece che due ... In questo caso  torna indietro e correggi il tuo post grazie :carneval:


senti, adesso però mi stai infastidendo. l'hai vista la faccina che ride o no?
 te lo spiego. significa che era ironia. se non la capisci non è colpa mia e quindi non ho voglia di essere ripresa da una che manco conosco per una sua pecca. 
Chiaro o no ora?
 e non correggo nulla perché semplicemente non hai capito:carneval:
e a riprova che non hai capito, farfalla che invece lo ha fatto al volo e manco gli sto simpatico mi ha pure dato un verde per la risata che le ho fatto fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a fiamme' io mi ti immagino come un amazzone, armata di arco frecce macete e fionde.....cavalcare in pareo le praterie di tradinet e sorvegliare le coste del sito sul tuo cavallo d oro....troppo fico


Ma no son piuttosto paciosa in realtà ma non sopporto pre giudizi tanto per :carneval: apossono esternare giudizi ma nero su bianco con prove tangibili :carneval:  vorrei tanto un sistema verdi e rossi in chiaro "chi pinza chi"  :carneval:Ma non trovo adepti mi sa a parte Min :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> senti, adesso però mi stai infastidendo. l'hai vista la faccina che ride o no?
> te lo spiego. significa che era ironia. se non la capisci non è colpa mia e quindi non ho voglia di essere ripresa da una che manco conosco per una sua pecca.
> Chiaro o no ora?
> e non correggo nulla perché semplicemente non hai capito:carneval:


Angioletto, scusa se mi intrometto, ma Fiammetta di solito è un'utente che non polemizza e non litiga.
Potresti evitare di maltrattarla?
Te lo chiedo per favore.
Grazie


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no son piuttosto paciosa in realtà ma non sopporto pre giudizi tanto per :carneval: apossono esternare giudizi ma nero su bianco con prove tangibili :carneval:  vorrei tanto un sistema verdi e rossi in chiaro "chi pinza chi"  :carneval:Ma non trovo adepti mi sa a parte Min :carneval:


nono ne trovi parecchi me in primis


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no son piuttosto paciosa in realtà ma non sopporto pre giudizi tanto per :carneval: apossono esternare giudizi ma nero su bianco con prove tangibili :carneval:  vorrei tanto un sistema verdi e rossi in chiaro "chi pinza chi"  :carneval:Ma non trovo adepti mi sa a parte Min :carneval:


io adepto volentieri


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma te l'ho detto la battuta tra perpli e fanti che l'hai quotata a fare :singleeye: perplesso rinnovava una fiducia a fanti, la tua osservazione era fuori luogo punto ... Ciò significa che lo hai ripreso per una cosa esterna dal discorso tatapalk, gestione ect ... sempre con simpatia ovviamente



Si è fuori luogo, mica ti do torto, peccato che il fuori luogo si legge qualche post prima ponendomi in causa su altri discorsi, quali? paaraculismo rompi cazzo etc etc.. che riguardano questo treddì e quell'altro. Da una parte la sorellina dall'altra la simpatica, e dall'altra io che faccio polemica, a parere suo, che nascondendosi tira frecciate?  ribadisco: wuauu che bell'admin che bell'inizio. 

Bastava continuasse le sue manfrine senza fare stoccate inutili nei mie riguardi.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Angioletto, scusa se mi intrometto, ma Fiammetta di solito è un'utente che non polemizza e non litiga.
> Potresti evitare di maltrattarla?
> Te lo chiedo per favore.
> Grazie


amminchia! non capisce e mi parla con sussiego e arroganza semprein seguito ad una cosa che solo lei non ha capito e la tratto male io? me cojoni!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Angioletto, scusa se mi intrometto, ma Fiammetta di solito è un'utente che non polemizza e non litiga.
> Potresti evitare di maltrattarla?
> Te lo chiedo per favore.
> Grazie


ancora piu fico cosi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> senti, adesso però mi stai infastidendo. l'hai vista la faccina che ride o no?
> te lo spiego. significa che era ironia. se non la capisci non è colpa mia e quindi non ho voglia di essere ripresa da una che manco conosco per una sua pecca.
> Chiaro o no ora?
> e non correggo nulla perché semplicemente non hai capito:carneval:
> e a riprova che non hai capito, farfalla che invece lo ha fatto al volo e manco gli sto simpatico mi ha pure dato un verde per la risata che le ho fatto fare.


quindi ? Son mica farfalla comunque se non hai voglia di esser RIPRESA devi aver cambiato sesso nel frattempo auguri il periodo mestruale sarà noioso ... Bene era una battuta ok ne prendo atto


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi ? Son mica farfalla comunque se non hai voglia di esser RIPRESA devi aver cambiato sesso nel frattempo auguri il periodo mestruale sarà noioso ... *Bene era una battuta ok ne prendo atto*


allelujah!
 e non mi sembra vero che lo scrivo:singleeye: ma che tu non sia farfalla non depone a tuo favore (dal mio punto di vista che vale una mazza, ovviamente)


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che e' nd?


non disponibile
invisibile 
ci sei ma non ti ci vede

come te ad esempio...

non capisco il motivo o quali motivi ci possano 
essere per mettersi invisibili...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> amminchia! non capisce e mi parla con sussiego e arroganza semprein seguito ad una cosa che solo lei non ha capito e la tratto male io? me cojoni!


Arroganza scritto da te abbi pazienza ma non se po' legge :singleeye: quando sarò molto arrogante magari lo leggerai ( non necessariamente rivolto a te ovvio )


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> allelujah!
> e non mi sembra vero che lo scrivo:singleeye: ma che tu non sia farfalla non depone a tuo favore (dal mio punto di vista che vale una mazza, ovviamente)


Angeletto io del tuo favore abbi pazienza ma me ne sbatto ...con tutto il rispetto sa ma nun ce montamo la testa ve':rotfl:


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no son piuttosto paciosa in realtà ma non sopporto pre giudizi tanto per :carneval: apossono esternare giudizi ma nero su bianco con prove tangibili :carneval:  vorrei tanto un sistema verdi e rossi in chiaro "chi pinza chi"  :carneval:Ma non trovo adepti mi sa a parte Min :carneval:


Io sarei favorevole invece. E siamo in 3.

E comunque mi sembri molto suscettibile su questo argomento. Attenta a non sentirti tu accerchiata, a questo punto.
Quella di Alex era un'evidente battuta ironica, fatta con la dovuta leggerezza.
L'ha capita anche Farfalla che non è certo una sua fan.

Mi sa che tutti abbiamo bisogno di abituarci ai cambiamenti e assestarci un attimo


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Arroganza scritto da te abbi pazienza ma non se po' legge :singleeye: quando sarò molto arrogante magari lo leggerai ( non necessariamente rivolto a te ovvio )


non sono stato io a cominciare a polemizzare sul nulla  mostrando la codona di paglia infuocata quindi si arroganza. oppure pensi che uno si deve stare a quello che gli dici come un cretino qualsiasi senza risponderti a tono? hai delle belle pretese neh?....
hai dimenticato sussiego


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non disponibile
> invisibile
> ci sei ma non ti ci vede
> 
> ...



sinceramente?
non lo so.. ma non mi sembra grave...


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Angeletto io del tuo favore abbi pazienza ma me ne sbatto *...con tutto il rispetto sa ma nun ce montamo la testa ve':rotfl:


guarda continui a non capire perché te l'ho scritto prima io...
sei prevedibile..con tutto il rispetto ve' :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sarei favorevole invece. E siamo in 3.
> 
> E comunque mi sembri molto suscettibile su questo argomento. Attenta a non sentirti tu accerchiata, a questo punto.
> Quella di Alex era un'evidente battuta ironica, fatta con la dovuta leggerezza.
> ...


Ma no accerchiata da chi :carneval:Io sono semplicemente stronza quando si fanno battutine che poco gradisco :carnevaloi visto che ha spergiurato che erano in buona fede non :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

*inviterei*

i partiggiani a farsi da parte......partiggiani sono quelli che parteggiano.....
non parteggiate non vale senno'....
altrimenti scendo in campo pure io unta dal signore


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non sono stato io a cominciare a polemizzare sul nulla  mostrando la codona di paglia infuocata quindi si arroganza. oppure pensi che uno si deve stare a quello che gli dici come un cretino qualsiasi senza risponderti a tono? hai delle belle pretese neh?....
> hai dimenticato sussiego


Veramente sei tu che hai chiosato con loth su color che hanno contribuito ... Ah ma sussiego è un complimento mica ti azzimo su un complimento .. Anzi grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no accerchiata da chi :carneval:Io sono semplicemente stronza quando si fanno battutine che poco gradisco :carnevaloi visto che ha spergiurato che erano in buona fede non :carneval:


io non ho spergiurato nulla. spiegavo. ma se non capisci alla prima e nemmeno alla seconda dovrei passare io per quello in malafede'? ahahahaha minchia ma sei proprio divertente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> non lo so.. ma non mi sembra grave...


a me nulla sembra grave...
tutto recuperabile 
 Figuriamoci i non disponibili su di un forum 
Era solo ironia e un po' di curiosità ...
poi per me si può girare anche nudi che non mi disturba


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che hai chiosato con loth su color che hanno contribuito ... Ah ma sussiego è un complimento mica ti azzimo su un complimento .. Anzi grazie :mrgreen:


*MINCHIA MA NON HAI CAPITO CHE LO STAVO PRENDENDO PER IL CULO?
*PROVO A SCRIVERTELO A CARATTERI CUBITALI COSì FORSE CI CAPISCI QUALCOSA.
Detto questo ribadisco quello che ha scritto Sole. Sembra che tu ti senta accerchiata. Riflettici un po' tu su invece di chiederlo agli altri. con arroganza e sussiego, non capendo quello che uno scrive.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> *MINCHIA MA NON HAI CAPITO CHE LO STAVO PRENDENDO PER IL CULO?
> *PROVO A SCRIVERTELO A CARATTERI CUBITALI COSì FORSE CI CAPISCI QUALCOSA.
> Detto questo ribadisco quello che ha scritto Sole. Sembra che tu ti senta accerchiata. Riflettici un po' tu su invece di chiederlo agli altri. con arroganza e sussiego, non capendo quello che uno scrive.


no dai davvero, se c'e' qua;cuno che non ci sente accerchiata ne puo sentircisi e' proprio fiammetta....
questa e' una cazzatissima


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no dai davvero, se c'e' qua;cuno che non ci sente accerchiata ne puo sentircisi e' proprio fiammetta....
> questa e' una cazzatissima


e allora non si spiega perché non capisce. devo pensare che è scema? non posso dirlo e non ho elementi per pensarlo e se devo pensare che sia in buona fede dopo la terza comincio a farlo, mi spiace.
non so quale è più cazzatissima quella che penso io o cazzatissima quella che pensa lei. io parteggio per la sua:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> e allora non si spiega perché non capisce. devo pensare che è scema? non posso dirlo e non ho elementi per pensarlo e se devo pensare che sia in buona fede dopo la terza comincio a farlo, mi spiace.
> non so quale è più cazzatissima quella che penso io o cazzatissima quella che pensa lei. io parteggio per la sua:carneval::carneval:


nel caso non avesse capito secondo te continuasse a non capire mollerei il colpo
hai detto he non ti frega nulla? e allora perche perderci tempo.....ma se proprio la vuoi sapere tutte la stai provocando velatamente. ma e' un mio pensiero


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel caso non avesse capito secondo te continuasse a non capire mollerei il colpo
> hai detto he non ti frega nulla? e allora perche perderci tempo.....ma se proprio la vuoi sapere tutte la stai provocando velatamente. ma e' un mio pensiero


ehhh??? ma io ho solo risposto. l'ho invitata 2 volte a rileggersi il mio post  invitandola a cercare di capire. provocata? ma rileggi...chi l'ha cercata? io le ho sempre e solo risposto. è lei caso mai che ha provocato me con "attieniti" (imperativo)...ma manco mia madre usa più l'imperativo con me e io me lo dovrei far dire da una sconosciuta? no scusa mi io *educatamente* l'ho invitata a rileggersi quello che ho scritto ben 2 volte e le ho spiegato che era fuori strada. ha fatto la splendida e io le ho risposto facendo lo splendido a mia volta. quindi di che parli scusa? rileggiti anche tu tutta la discussione. io sto rispondendo a te mica sto provocando lei. io mollo il colpo se non mi si dice nulla. mi è stato detto e ho risposto. mi pare legittimo ripeto, non l'ho cercata io...ma tu guarda...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ehhh??? ma io ho solo risposto. l'ho invitata 2 volte a rileggersi il mio post  invitandola a cercare di capire. provocata? ma rileggi...chi l'ha cercata? io le ho sempre e solo risposto. è lei caso mai che ha provocato me con "attieniti" (imperativo)...ma manco mia madre usa più l'imperativo con me e io me lo dovrei far dire da una sconosciuta? no scusa mi io *educatamente* l'ho invitata a rileggersi quello che ho scritto ben 2 volte e le ho spiegato che era fuori strada. ha fatto la splendida e io le ho risposto facendo lo splendido a mia volta. quindi di che parli scusa? rileggiti anche tu tutta la discussione. io sto rispondendo a te mica sto provocando lei. io mollo il colpo se non mi si dice nulla. mi è stato detto e ho risposto. mi pare legittimo ripeto, non l'ho cercata io...ma tu guarda...


e allora bon basta e' finita qui


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora bon basta e' finita qui


per me poteva finire al secondo post


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> per me poteva finire al secondo post


ma lo sai vcom'e'...non c'e' due senza tre


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lo sai vcom'e'...non c'e' due senza tre


a me è parso pure 4 5 e 6


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> a me è parso pure 4 5 e 6



uuuu sai contare pure tu:carneval:
:carneval:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uuuu sai contare pure tu:carneval:
> :carneval:


non hai nemmeno l'idea di quante doti nascoste ho. oltre a far di conto so fare pure i pensierini:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non hai nemmeno l'idea di quante doti nascoste ho. oltre a far di conto so fare pure i pensierini:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


stai scherzando vero?
io li ancora non ci sono arrivata, ma penso di esserci vicina....tipo ieri ho rapidamente pensato al numero 8...ma e' stato un sefcondo......poi nulla piu


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> io li ancora non ci sono arrivata, ma penso di esserci vicina....tipo ieri ho rapidamente pensato al numero 8...ma e' stato un sefcondo......poi nulla piu


Passerotto ???


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> io li ancora non ci sono arrivata, ma penso di esserci vicina....tipo ieri ho rapidamente pensato al numero 8...ma e' stato un sefcondo......poi nulla piu


ce la puoi fare. il prossimo passo è risolvere i problemini


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passerotto ???


descrivilo...non so pensarlo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ce la puoi fare. il prossimo passo è risolvere i problemini



ritengo che la matematica sia abbastanza esperenziata grande e grossa da risolverseli da sola i suoi problemini
io non faccio i compiti a nessuno


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> descrivilo...non so pensarlo


è quello che è attaccato a quello che ti porti per mano nell'avatar:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> è quello che è attaccato a quello che ti porti per mano nell'avatar:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma non lo vedo


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non lo vedo


girati!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lothar nn partecipa ma sa....ha le sue vicine all orecchio. Io
> Non faccio parte di nulla se non. Del forum.
> Forum che siste ancora perche 25 deficienti si sono impegnati per mantenerlo della comunita.....a fondo perdutissimo....capisci? Io magari domani me ne vado pure....
> Ma passare da opportunisti no


quoto al volo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> guarda continui a non capire perché te l'ho scritto prima io...
> sei prevedibile..con tutto il rispetto ve' :carneval::carneval:


bene almeno siamo d'accordo in qualcosa  perfetto :carneval:ma prevedibile..forse chissà ma mi dovrebbe perplimere ? aspe ce penso  no :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bene almeno siamo d'accordo in qualcosa  perfetto :carneval:ma prevedibile..forse chissà ma mi dovrebbe perplimere ? aspe ce penso  no :mrgreen:


brava...pensace...
se te pare poi  famme sape' no


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> *MINCHIA MA NON HAI CAPITO CHE LO STAVO PRENDENDO PER IL CULO?
> *PROVO A SCRIVERTELO A CARATTERI CUBITALI COSì FORSE CI CAPISCI QUALCOSA.
> Detto questo ribadisco quello che ha scritto Sole. Sembra che tu ti senta accerchiata. Riflettici un po' tu su invece di chiederlo agli altri. con arroganza e sussiego, non capendo quello che uno scrive.


WOOOW FURBISSIMO ALLORA ...LOTH T'HAN PRESO PER IL CULO ...IL MIO NON LO PRESTO ( A TE LOTH  SORRY :rotfl:)  DAGLI IL TUO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> WOOOW FURBISSIMO ALLORA ...LOTH T'HAN PRESO PER IL CULO ...IL MIO NON LO PRESTO ( A TE LOTH  SORRY :rotfl:)  DAGLI IL TUO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E a me, cara peruggina-ina-ina?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bene almeno siamo d'accordo in qualcosa  perfetto :carneval:ma prevedibile..forse chissà ma mi dovrebbe perplimere ?* aspe ce penso:  no :mrgreen:*


*
*


Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> brava...pensace...
> se te pare poi  famme sape' no


il *no* era già la risposta ... non devo pensare a nulla :rotfl::rotflk te salut che me so rotta :singleeye: diversifichiamo :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E a me, cara peruggina-ina-ina?


tu oggi sei stato impeccabile manco te posso cazzia :carneval: quindi non ti devo prestar nulla  aaaah proposito ma gli auguri a lol li hai fatti ?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *tu oggi sei stato impeccabile* manco te posso cazzia :carneval: quindi non ti devo prestar nulla  aaaah proposito ma *gli auguri a lol li hai fatti ?*


Come sempre e di solito non ne faccio.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come sempre e di solito non ne faccio.



Mi ricordi 'l'Uomo che non deve chiedere mai', che pubblicità era??????'


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi 'l'Uomo che non deve chiedere mai', che pubblicità era??????'


Il Denim. Io però non lo uso che brucia da morì.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> WOOOW FURBISSIMO ALLORA ...LOTH T'HAN PRESO PER IL CULO ...IL MIO NON LO PRESTO ( A TE LOTH  SORRY :rotfl:)  DAGLI IL TUO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è che voglio fare il nonno (militarmente parlando) della stuazione ma io prendevo per il culo lothar quando tu di questo sito manco ne sapevi dell'esistenza e lui lo sa benissimo cosa penso di lui tanto da scrivermi che non avrebbe mai pensato di darmi un verde. Oppure leggi solo quello che ti pare oltre che capire (o non capire) a cazzetti tuoi?

e ora la prima persona che mi viene a contestare che io la provoco si becca un vaffanculo...chiunque sia...
senti fiammetta, penso che tu abbia fatto benissimo a dare i soldi per il sito. tempo fa (quando tu non c'eri) lo feci anche io. Non penso che voi facciate comunella. non so se la farete e spero non succeda. non ho da dire nulla su questa amministrazione. avevo e ho avuto da dirne con la precedente e ogni volta l'ho detto scrivendo il perché e il per come in maniera precisa e puntuale. il giorno che mi accorgerò che succede la stessa cosa (o diversa) con questa amministrazione farò esattamente come ho fatto in precedenza. spero che tu capisca che non ce l'ho con te. tu ce l'hai avuta con me perché non hai capito né quello che ho scritto né le parti ironiche. non è colpa mia. te l'ho spiegato e sono stato educato ben più di2 volte cercando di non innescare polemiche. non hai saputo o voluto raccogliere le mie spiegazioni distensive e siccome non mi faccio prendere per il culo da nessuno esattamente come tu cerchi di non farti prendere per il culo a tua volta dopo un po' sono partite le risposte sul tuo stesso tono.
se hai intenzione di continuare dillo oppure mollami. io non ti ho mancato di rispetto, né detto nulla di offensivo. lo hai fatto tu trattandomi con supponenza (e allora attieniti a etc... te lo ricordi?) e io ti ho risposto. ma adesso direi di mollarmi
Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come sempre e di solito non ne faccio.


Pensa un po' che a me sei stato l'unico ad averli fatti quando dopo due mesi è venuto fuori il discorso dei compleanni qui su tradì :singleeyeovevi esser gravemente malato quel giorno  allora non sei stato impeccabile OGGI  lol merita


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa un po' che a me sei stato l'unico ad averli fatti quando dopo due mesi è venuto fuori il discorso dei compleanni qui su tradì :singleeyeovevi esser gravemente malato quel giorno  allora non sei stato impeccabile OGGI  lol merita


Ho scritto di solito non a caso.


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Denim. Io però non lo uso che brucia da morì.


Non è coriaceo, ha la pelle delicata


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> il *no* era già la risposta ... non devo pensare a nulla :rotfl::rotfl:*ok te salut che me so rotta *:singleeye: diversifichiamo :carneval:





Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non è che voglio fare il nonno (militarmente parlando) della stuazione ma io prendevo per il culo lothar quando tu di questo sito manco ne sapevi dell'esistenza e lui lo sa benissimo cosa penso di lui tanto da scrivermi che non avrebbe mai pensato di darmi un verde. Oppure leggi solo quello che ti pare oltre che capire (o non capire) a cazzetti tuoi?
> 
> e ora la prima persona che mi viene a contestare che io la provoco si becca un vaffanculo...chiunque sia...
> senti fiammetta, penso che tu abbia fatto benissimo a dare i soldi per il sito. tempo fa (quando tu non c'eri) lo feci anche io. Non penso che voi facciate comunella. non so se la farete e spero non succeda. non ho da dire nulla su questa amministrazione. avevo e ho avuto da dirne con la precedente e ogni volta l'ho detto scrivendo il perché e il per come in maniera precisa e puntuale. il giorno che mi accorgerò che succede la stessa cosa (o diversa) con questa amministrazione farò esattamente come ho fatto in precedenza. spero che tu capisca che non ce l'ho con te. tu ce l'hai avuta con me perché non hai capito né quello che ho scritto né le parti ironiche. non è colpa mia. te l'ho spiegato e sono stato educato ben più di2 volte cercando di non innescare polemiche. non hai saputo o voluto raccogliere le mie spiegazioni distensive e siccome non mi faccio prendere per il culo da nessuno esattamente come tu cerchi di non farti prendere per il culo a tua volta dopo un po' sono partite le risposte sul tuo stesso tono.
> ...


già fatto il post prima come vedi  ... Bel post comunque


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho scritto di solito non a caso.


Bella risposta te salvi sempre in corner


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa un po' che a me sei stato l'unico ad averli fatti quando dopo due mesi è venuto fuori il discorso dei compleanni qui su tradì :singleeyeovevi esser gravemente malato quel giorno  allora non sei stato impeccabile OGGI  lol merita


impeccabile perché?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> impeccabile perché?


Prche ha scritto 3D senza esser sarcastico cosa che di solito lo contraddistingue, peraltro 3D per me condivisibili in linea di massima nel contenuto ...poi quando esagera ( e lo fa ) gli rompo le palle non te preoccupa :mrgreen: rompere le palle al,prossimo mi riesce benissimo :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non è coriaceo, ha la pelle delicata


Quand'ero piccolo, verso i quattordici/quindici, non avevo nessuno che mi insegnasse a) come radermi e b) che tipo di pelle delicata potessi avere. Mio padre usava un dopobarba a base alcolica che si faceva da solo non ricordo come, ma quando ne ebbi bisogno io non era disponibile. Sicchè comprai un dopobarba al supermercato dalla bottiglia verdi con su scritto "brut" che mi pareva facesse al caso mio. D'altra parte, se una roba simile andava bene per lui perchè per me no?
Usai un suo vecchio rasoio con queste lamette qui:







Solo che rano francesi, gilette. Ne uscii conciato malissimo e col brut fu anche peggio. Ma io, essendo piuttosto stupido, pensai che fosse solo questione d'abitudine. D'altra parte mio padre faceva così e quindi tutti faranno così, no? NO.
Tutto uno sbaglia e ricomicia, io.


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quand'ero piccolo, verso i quattordici/quindici, non avevo nessuno che mi insegnasse a) come radermi e b) che tipo di pelle delicata potessi avere. Mio padre usava un dopobarba a base alcolica che si faceva da solo non ricordo come, ma quando ne ebbi bisogno io non era disponibile. Sicchè comprai un dopobarba al supermercato dalla bottiglia verdi con su scritto "brut" che mi pareva facesse al caso mio. D'altra parte, se una roba simile andava bene per lui perchè per me no?
> Usai un suo vecchio rasoio con queste lamette qui:
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto commuovere il gatto, io invece non ci cascoiange:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prche ha scritto 3D senza esser sarcastico cosa che di solito lo contraddistingue, peraltro 3D per me condivisibili in linea di massima nel contenuto ...poi quando esagera ( e lo fa ) gli rompo le palle non te preoccupa :mrgreen: *rompere le palle al,prossimo mi riesce benissimo* :mexican:


sono d'accordo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto commuovere il gatto, io invece non ci cascoiange:


Se non scrivo mai di me o molto raramente c'è un motivo. Adesso ho la febbre.


P.S: e, buon Dio, ho finito i termometri.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> sono d'accordo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Anche io


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io


lo so:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non scrivo mai di me o molto raramente c'è un motivo. Adesso ho la febbre.
> 
> 
> *P.S: e, buon Dio, ho finito i termometri.*


*
*Ah ah ha hai la febbre vedi che c'era un motivo del fatto che oggi sei abbordabile :carneval:* non oso immaginare dove hai messo tutti gli altri :singleeye:*


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

comunque fiammetta, siccome sono Anche un gentiluomo mi dispiace se ti ho risposto male. non credo di doverti chiedere scusa ma che mi spiace si. Spero non succeda più.
Non ti abituare però che è una tantum:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> comunque fiammetta, siccome sono Anche un gentiluomo mi dispiace se ti ho risposto male. non credo di doverti chiedere scusa ma che mi spiace si. Spero non succeda più.
> Non ti abituare però che è una tantum:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sto svenendo  Apprezzo molto e ricambio scusa i toni accesi


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quand'ero piccolo, verso i quattordici/quindici, non avevo nessuno che mi insegnasse a) come radermi e b) che tipo di pelle delicata potessi avere. Mio padre usava un dopobarba a base alcolica che si faceva da solo non ricordo come, ma quando ne ebbi bisogno io non era disponibile. Sicchè comprai un dopobarba al supermercato dalla bottiglia verdi con su scritto "brut" che mi pareva facesse al caso mio. D'altra parte, se una roba simile andava bene per lui perchè per me no?
> Usai un suo vecchio rasoio con queste lamette qui:
> 
> 
> ...



Che tenerezza ...d'altronde se tutti si buttassero 
giù dal ponte ...sarà normale farlo...
a me dicevano così ...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che tenerezza ...d'altronde se tutti si buttassero
> giù dal ponte ...sarà normale farlo...
> a me dicevano così ...


Cos'è st'acidume?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è st'acidume?


mannó era una battuta allegra ...
dimenticato faccina:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

*Buongiorno*

[video=youtube;NGw7KtRxfgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGw7KtRxfgU&feature=kp&app=deskt  op[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, io ho pensato e detto subito che desideravo rimanere una semplice utente, e l'unico modo secondo me era quello di non partecipare
> 
> riguardo ad Ultimo, gli ho detto in sintesi che non capisco perchè si stupisca, tutto qua



Stupirmi di cosa free?

Ti scrivo quello che è successo. Tutto parte dal treddì che quibb ha aperto per vendere tradinet. Simy domanda se si può rimettere tatapalk. Io domando come mai quib avesse tolto tatapalk, i discorsi continuano con farfalla dove aggiungo che per me avere tatapalk è indifferente ma comunque potrebbe risultarmi utile, ed esterno dei dubbi sulle motivazioni dell'eliminazione del tatapalk da parte di quib e se tubarao rimettendolo sarebbe stato in grado di risolvere i problemi che prima dava al forum.

Questo in sintesi e per sommi capi, anche perchè dopo simy rientra nei discorsi con accuse di paraculismo che rompo il cazzo ecc ecc, il tutto coadiuvato da perplesso.

Quale è stata la mia analisi alla fine? E' stata quella di pensare che se ci sono dei paraculismi non sono i miei, se si rompe il cazzo non sono io a rompere il cazzo ma chi ha espressioni da terra terra che s'incazza come se volessi che io mi stessi muto e non esternarsi tramite domande delle perplessità. 

Bene ho anche risposto dicendo che si pensa che io mi stia muto se lo possono scordare.

I discorsi in questo treddì sono cominciato tramite quel demente di perplesso che senza scrivere il mio nick ha continuato a rompere il cazzo, io al contrario suo non ho peli nella lingua e glielo scrivo in chiaro, cosa che lui non fa e che giustamente per chi non conosce i discorsi non nota.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stupirmi di cosa free?
> 
> Ti scrivo quello che è successo. Tutto parte dal treddì che quibb ha aperto per vendere tradinet. Simy domanda se si può rimettere tatapalk. Io domando come mai quib avesse tolto tatapalk, i discorsi continuano con farfalla dove aggiungo che per me avere tatapalk è indifferente ma comunque potrebbe risultarmi utile, ed esterno dei dubbi sulle motivazioni dell'eliminazione del tatapalk da parte di quib e se tubarao rimettendolo sarebbe stato in grado di risolvere i problemi che prima dava al forum.
> 
> ...



Io non ho letto niente né qui né nell'altro thread ma volevo solo dirti di stare sereno, che mi dispiace quando ti arrabbi.

Un bacino


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente né qui né nell'altro thread ma volevo solo dirti di stare sereno, che mi dispiace quando ti arrabbi.
> 
> Un bacino



:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Allora*

Allora,mi sono tenuto fuori da questa polemica, a me piacciono le polemiche ed i litigi di un certo spessore.Adesso partendo dal presupposto che mi state tutti sul cazzo chi più e chi meno,chiedo di dare un pò di tempo al tuba e perplesso,si sono sobbarcati l'onere e l'onore di mettersi al timone di questa nave,diamogli un pò di tempo no?non entro nel merito dei torti e delle ragioni,anche perchè poi dovrei scrivere chi ha ragione..... e con tutto il rispetto di tutti  sono l'unico qui dentro che si può permettere di scrivere dov'è la ragione!Fine.Un po di pazienza sono due brave persone,prima di dissanguargli i coglioni non sarebbe opportuno pazientare un pò?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,mi sono tenuto fuori da questa polemica, a me piacciono le polemiche ed i litigi di un certo spessore.Adesso partendo dal presupposto che mi state tutti sul cazzo chi più e chi meno,chiedo di dare un pò di tempo al tuba e perplesso,si sono sobbarcati l'onere e l'onore di mettersi al timone di questa nave,diamogli un pò di tempo no?non entro nel merito dei torti e delle ragioni,anche perchè poi dovrei scrivere chi ha ragione..... e con tutto il rispetto di tutti  sono l'unico qui dentro che si può permettere di scrivere dov'è la ragione!Fine.Un po di pazienza sono due brave persone,prima di dissanguargli i coglioni non sarebbe opportuno pazientare un pò?



Francamente non me ne può fregar di meno. Se da subito risolvono i problemi buon per loro, altrimenti risolveranno dopo. Ma che non mi si rompano i coglioni nè subito e nemmeno dopo, io muto non mi ci sto nè prima nè adesso e manco dopo. 

Ragione? forse una volta, ora ribadisco che le palle si sono rotte del tutto, soprattutto con l'esimio testadicazzo. Rossi? verdi? gialli? sono un rompicazzo? un paraculo? 
Mi sta bene. Fate voi, non devo rendere conto che a me stesso e  a quello che ritengo giusto io. 

Si cambia registro caroclà e te lo scrissi in privato giorni fa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,mi sono tenuto fuori da questa polemica, a me piacciono le polemiche ed i litigi di un certo spessore.Adesso partendo dal presupposto che *mi state tutti sul cazzo chi più e chi meno*,chiedo di dare un pò di tempo al tuba e perplesso,si sono sobbarcati l'onere e l'onore di mettersi al timone di questa nave,diamogli un pò di tempo no?non entro nel merito dei torti e delle ragioni,anche perchè poi dovrei scrivere chi ha ragione..... e con tutto il rispetto di tutti  sono l'unico qui dentro che si può permettere di scrivere dov'è la ragione!Fine.Un po di pazienza sono due brave persone,prima di dissanguargli i coglioni non sarebbe opportuno pazientare un pò?



Ma come? Anch'io?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Francamente non me ne può fregar di meno. Se da subito risolvono i problemi buon per loro, altrimenti risolveranno dopo. Ma che non mi si rompano i coglioni nè subito e nemmeno dopo, io muto non mi ci sto nè prima nè adesso e manco dopo.
> 
> Ragione? forse una volta, ora ribadisco che le palle si sono rotte del tutto, soprattutto con l'esimio testadicazzo. Rossi? verdi? gialli? sono un rompicazzo? un paraculo?
> Mi sta bene. Fate voi, non devo rendere conto che a me stesso e  a quello che ritengo giusto io.
> ...


Ma chi dice che sei un rompicazzo paraculo? Dai non ti arrabbiare 

stai calmo

bacino


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sor claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Francamente non me ne può fregar di meno. Se da subito risolvono i problemi buon per loro, altrimenti risolveranno dopo. Ma che non mi si rompano i coglioni nè subito e nemmeno dopo, io muto non mi ci sto nè prima nè adesso e manco dopo.
> 
> Ragione? forse una volta, ora ribadisco che le palle si sono rotte del tutto, soprattutto con l'esimio testadicazzo. Rossi? verdi? gialli? sono un rompicazzo? un paraculo?
> Mi sta bene. Fate voi, non devo rendere conto che a me stesso e  a quello che ritengo giusto io.
> ...


Sor claudio,tranquillo adesso aspetterò che si assestino po chiederò di assurgere a mediatore,e stabilirò io chi ha ragione e chi no.Penso che sono l'unico....,ho due palle che mi fanno ombra....


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come? Anch'io?


Tu no,però sei troppo dolce quando mi importuni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu no,però sei troppo dolce quando mi importuni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ah, meno male... Stavo per mettermi a piangere...

bacino anche a te!

ora ti importuno un po' in mp


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

c'è da dire che l'impeccabile jb apre sempre treds mrgreen pregni e per nulla sfrucuglianti .
gli preme tanto che tutto vada per il meglio ,siamo commosse 
forse era scontato ma mi sa che i maggiori rompicoglioni siamo noi che non abbiamo pagato, i famosi portoghesi:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

i rompicoglioni sono altri, ma vedo a distanza di giorni che inizia proprio bene. 


buona giornata a tutti ... quasi tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> i rompicoglioni sono altri, ma vedo a distanza di giorni che inizia proprio bene.
> 
> 
> buona giornata a tutti ... quasi tutti.


buongiorno a te!!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> i rompicoglioni sono altri, ma vedo a distanza di giorni che inizia proprio bene.
> 
> 
> buona giornata a tutti ... quasi tutti.



:abbraccio:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stupirmi di cosa free?
> 
> Ti scrivo quello che è successo. Tutto parte dal treddì che quibb ha aperto per vendere tradinet. Simy domanda se si può rimettere tatapalk. Io domando come mai quib avesse tolto tatapalk, i discorsi continuano con farfalla dove aggiungo che per me avere tatapalk è indifferente ma comunque potrebbe risultarmi utile, ed esterno dei dubbi sulle motivazioni dell'eliminazione del tatapalk da parte di quib e se tubarao rimettendolo sarebbe stato in grado di risolvere i problemi che prima dava al forum.
> 
> ...


a parte che non sapevo che tra te e Perplesso ci fosse attrito (scusa ma non scherzavate sempre ad es. sulle misure?), volevo solo dire che secondo me lui ha esternato simpatie ed antipatie anche prima di prendere la gestione, quindi mi sembra ovvio che continui così, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che il forum è automoderato

riguardo allo stupore o meno, prova ad immaginare il contrario: un utente che non abbia mai manifestato preferenze (vabbè è un po' strano), che invece dal momento in cui prende la gestione le manifesta:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> buongiorno a te!!!


piccola, hai chiesto l'annullamento del tuo affidamento virtuale?

ti sei scelta un padre ... mha.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non sapevo che tra te e Perplesso ci fosse attrito (scusa ma non scherzavate sempre ad es. sulle misure?), volevo solo dire che secondo me lui ha esternato simpatie ed antipatie anche prima di prendere la gestione, quindi mi sembra ovvio che continui così, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che il forum è automoderato
> 
> riguardo allo stupore o meno, prova ad immaginare il contrario: un utente che non abbia mai manifestato preferenze (vabbè è un po' strano), che invece dal momento in cui prende la gestione le manifesta:singleeye:


scusa ma allo stesso modo mi chiedo: perche allora dare la gestione a qualcuno che evidentemente ha simpatie e antipatie?
non ha molto senso nemmeno quello. nulla avrebbe avuto senso.
si sarebbero fatte ste discussioni in any case....pure se lo prendeva in gestione H7....per cui...buonanotte ai suonatori:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> piccola, hai chiesto l'annullamento del tuo affidamento virtuale?
> 
> ti sei scelta un padre ... mha.


un padre che lotta!!! per dare a sua figlia un forum migliore in cui crescere. io lo apprezzo molto invece


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> a parte che non sapevo che tra te e Perplesso ci fosse attrito (scusa ma non scherzavate sempre ad es. sulle misure?), volevo solo dire che secondo me lui ha esternato simpatie ed antipatie anche prima di prendere la gestione, quindi mi sembra ovvio che continui così, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che il forum è automoderato
> 
> riguardo allo stupore o meno, prova ad immaginare il contrario: un utente che non abbia mai manifestato preferenze (vabbè è un po' strano), che invece dal momento in cui prende la gestione le manifesta:singleeye:


E infatti la lingua del conte è già incastrata nelle natiche di tubarao......chissà come mai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma allo stesso modo mi chiedo: perche allora dare la gestione a qualcuno che evidentemente ha simpatie e antipatie?
> non ha molto senso nemmeno quello. nulla avrebbe avuto senso.
> si sarebbero fatte ste discussioni in any case....pure se lo prendeva in gestione H7....per cui...buonanotte ai suonatori:singleeye:



io sto parlando di fatti, almeno come li vedo io, poi ovviamente posso anche sbagliarmi
per quanto riguarda le soluzioni ce ne sarà sicuramente più di una, dipende

del resto anche il crucco avrà avuto ben sicuramente delle preferenze, no? 
cosa cambia?


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un padre che lotta!!! per dare a sua figlia un forum migliore in cui crescere. io lo apprezzo molto invece



si, sicuramente lotta, con le proprie idee, giuste o sbagliate che siano, sono le sue. ha un merito, fra le tante cose negative che ha, di dire in faccia tutto. Non è sempre una cosa apprezzata. 
io vado un po di la, al club, qui c'è troppa aria pesante.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sto parlando di fatti, almeno come li vedo io, poi ovviamente posso anche sbagliarmi
> per quanto riguarda le soluzioni ce ne sarà sicuramente più di una, dipende
> 
> del resto anche il crucco avrà avuto ben sicuramente delle preferenze, no?
> cosa cambia?


tu eri al corrente di chi preferisse il crucco? io no.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti la lingua del conte è già incastrata nelle natiche di tubarao......chissà come mai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma visto che c'è l'automoderazione, sarebbe fatica sprecata:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Marzo 2014)

Non c'è da dire tutto è come prima, meglio di prima, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non sapevo che tra te e Perplesso ci fosse attrito (scusa ma non scherzavate sempre ad es. sulle misure?), volevo solo dire che secondo me lui ha esternato simpatie ed antipatie anche prima di prendere la gestione, quindi mi sembra ovvio che continui così, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che il forum è automoderato
> 
> riguardo allo stupore o meno, prova ad immaginare il contrario: un utente che non abbia mai manifestato preferenze (vabbè è un po' strano), che invece dal momento in cui prende la gestione le manifesta:singleeye:




Sulle simpatie ed antipatie nulla da ridire, la mia è stata soltanto un voler sfrucugliare, quindi imitare. 


ma già lo avevo scritto ben in chiaro sull'altro 3D. quindi iul discorso che ti ho scrito prima sebentra prepotentemente, soprattutto quando scrivo che, alcuni notano ed altri no. In effetti non è che possiamo andare a leggere tutto e ovunque. Poi se i discorsi vengono trascinati su un altro treddì come ha fatto quell'esimio testadicazzo di perplesso non in chiaro su questo treddì.... e io li riporto in chiaro perchè le palle le ho,facendo notare il tutto...Sostanziale differenza scriverei tra me e l'esimio.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma allo stesso modo mi chiedo: perche allora dare la gestione a qualcuno che evidentemente ha simpatie e antipatie?
> non ha molto senso nemmeno quello. nulla avrebbe avuto senso.
> si sarebbero fatte ste discussioni in any case....pure se lo prendeva in gestione H7....per cui...buonanotte ai suonatori:singleeye:


ecco.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma visto che c'è l'automoderazione, sarebbe fatica sprecata:singleeye:


Per ora....,credo che poi scenderò in campo....,sono l'unico che può riportare l'ordine in questo marasma...odio i leccaculi per interesse.Mi si deve leccare il culo per piacere.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu eri al corrente di chi preferisse il crucco? io no.


diciamo che piuttosto ho letto di qualche attrito che ha avuto, comunque a me non me ne importa nulla e quindi non ho approfondito
perchè tu hai la lista dei buoni e cattivi di Perplesso? :singleeye:
non credo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Sono schifata a dir poco.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che piuttosto ho letto di qualche attrito che ha avuto, comunque a me non me ne importa nulla e quindi non ho approfondito
> perchè tu hai la lista dei buoni e cattivi di Perplesso? :singleeye:
> non credo


non credo abbia una lista di buoni e cattivi ma se mi chiedi di dirti a chi secondo me sono rivolte le sue simpatie e natipatie, si saprei risponderti, ma non sarei l unica proprio perche non lo nasconde ed e' evidentissimo


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono schifata a dir poco.


da cosa?


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Dai*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sono schifata a dir poco.


Belle chiappe ci penso io.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non credo abbia una lista di buoni e cattivi ma se mi chiedi di dirti a chi secondo me sono rivolte le sue simpatie e natipatie, si saprei risponderti, ma non sarei l unica proprio perche non lo nasconde ed e' evidentissimo


a me non è evidentissimo, infatti non sapevo dell'attrito con Ultimo, mi giunge nuova
comunque non mi importa saperlo (come per il crucco), perchè non vedo cosa cambi
qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle chiappe ci penso io.


Non riesco nemmeno a scherzarci, scusa


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me non è evidentissimo, infatti non sapevo dell'attrito con Ultimo, mi giunge nuova
> comunque non mi importa saperlo (come per il crucco), perchè non vedo cosa cambi
> qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia?



nemmeno io sapevo di ultimo ma non credo sia antipatia, penso sia stato un momento di attrito. punto.
comunque nulla, infatti si stava discutendo cosi pour parle'...a me non cambia nulla....e differenze non ce ne saranno. ce ne saranno per chi le vorra vedere e trovare a tutti i costi


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco nemmeno a scherzarci, scusa


Capisco.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

continuo a non capire come possano esserci antipatie/simpatie/odii/amori/stime varie
e sbaciucchiamenti assortiti
su un forum (come 1000 altri) in cui nessuno si conosce personalmente.
almeno su FB vedi le facce e un'idea te la fai, qui dentro a meno che la
gente non si sia incontrata nel reale, non penso che ci siano conoscenze  con un riscontro nella realtà.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> continuo a non capire come possano esserci antipatie/simpatie/odii/amori/stime varie
> e sbaciucchiamenti assortiti
> su un forum (come 1000 altri) in cui nessuno si conosce personalmente.
> almeno su FB vedi le facce e un'idea te la fai, qui dentro a meno che la
> gente non si sia incontrata nel reale, non penso che ci siano conoscenze  con un riscontro nella realtà.


eh?

scusa ma se secondo te un nick scrive sempre un mucchio di cazzate e un altro cose interessanti, per te fa uguale?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> continuo a non capire come possano esserci antipatie/simpatie/odii/amori/stime varie
> e sbaciucchiamenti assortiti
> su un forum (come 1000 altri) in cui nessuno si conosce personalmente.
> almeno su FB vedi le facce e un'idea te la fai, qui dentro a meno che la
> gente non si sia incontrata nel reale, non penso che ci siano conoscenze  con un riscontro nella realtà.


ma a aprte che qui la gente si conosce....
poi detto questo e' normale avere antipatie e simpatie. non mi apre cosi assurda come cosa.....se non le si ha meglio ancora, se si riesce ad essere obbiettivi con tutti....

ma non capisco l indignazione di farfalla


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco.


ma cosa vuoi capire ... fammi il favore ... inoltre "belle chiappe" non te lo puoi permettere con farfallina mia. 

hai capito?


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma a aprte che qui la gente si conosce....
> poi detto questo e' normale avere antipatie e simpatie. non mi apre cosi assurda come cosa.....se non le si ha meglio ancora, se si riesce ad essere obbiettivi con tutti....
> 
> *ma non capisco l indignazione di farfalla*



nemmeno io, anzi mi sembra un argomento di cui si possa parlare tranquillamente


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno io, anzi mi sembra un argomento di cui si possa parlare tranquillamente


si mi sembrava anche se stessimo cercando di pacare la cosa...:singleeye:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si mi sembrava anche se stessimo cercando di pacare la cosa...:singleeye:



ma non c'è nulla da placare
ha cominciato Ultimo a lamentarsi, che lagna che è:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*

In effetti il sor perplesso merita tutta la nostra stima però!COem il tuba,anche se ha il culo più pulito del solito....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti il sor perplesso merita tutta la nostra stima però!COem il tuba,anche se ha il culo più pulito del solito....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*

Sembra che il tuba non usufruisce più del bidè da quando è cambiata gestione.....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non c'è nulla da placare
> ha cominciato Ultimo a lamentarsi, che lagna che è:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Serio, a volte sei di una simpatia unica, a volte ti sbatterei al muro ( senza strapparti le mutande). ma credo sia normale per chi non ha peli nella lingua.

Ad esempio: quando entrò la mia figliolosa... minchia che antipatiaaaa! e gli rispondevo pure male. Dopo siamo cambiati, e non vuol dire che non ci saranno battibecchi se uno dei due......... come entrambi ritorneremo a scherzare e ad abbracciarci. ma sono pochi che si chiamano misculetto e Ultimo.:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma a aprte che qui la gente si conosce....
> poi detto questo e' normale avere antipatie e simpatie. non mi apre cosi assurda come cosa.....se non le si ha meglio ancora, se si riesce ad essere obbiettivi con tutti....
> 
> ma non capisco l indignazione di farfalla



​Ola' Miss....che e'successo alla farfalla??


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Serio, a volte sei di una simpatia unica, a volte ti sbatterei al muro ( senza strapparti le mutande). ma credo sia normale per chi non ha peli nella lingua.
> ...


Benissimo,a strappargli le mutande ci pienso io....e senza mani....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma a aprte che qui la gente si conosce....
> poi detto questo e' normale avere antipatie e simpatie. non mi apre cosi assurda come cosa.....se non le si ha meglio ancora, se si riesce ad essere obbiettivi con tutti....
> 
> ma non capisco l indignazione di farfalla


Mi spiace. É stato uno sfogo avrei cancellato un attimo dopo ma mi avevate giá quotato.
Non era certo rivolto a chi come te e free sta discutendo in maniera più che civile.
Scusate ancora


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che il tuba non usufruisce più del bidè da quando è cambiata gestione.....:rotfl:


beato lui, almeno ha qualcosa che rimpiazzi il bidet.....io che cacchio suo? sei consapevole che qui non esiste il bidet


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​Ola' Miss....che e'successo alla farfalla??


ola gatto pulcioso.....no nulla uno sfoghetto. succede 
tu che stai a combina' piuttosto???


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace. É stato uno sfogo avrei cancellato un attimo dopo ma mi avevate giá quotato.
> Non era certo rivolto a chi come te e free sta discutendo in maniera più che civile.
> Scusate ancora


 no te preocupes


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> beato lui, almeno ha qualcosa che rimpiazzi il bidet.....io che cacchio suo? sei consapevole che qui non esiste il bidet


Allora entra anche tu con tuba e perplesso e avrai la lingua del conte incastrata fra le chiappe pure tu.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non c'è da dire tutto è come prima, meglio di prima, anzi.


Chissà che a sto giro non riesca sul serio ad andare in tv a parlare del forum.
Con Giovanni c'eravamo arrivati vicino.
Poi quando mi chiamò il giornalista di canale5 non ci trovammo con i discorsi.

In pratica sarebbe stato che io e la Matra
dovevamo andare in tv con la mascherina
a parlare delle nostre lussurie...

Mi ricordo che conclusi la telefonata dicendo
La lussuria è un'arte e non un vizio.

In poche parole parlare di porcherie fa audience
parlare che so di quanto sangue sputano quelli che vogliono superare un tradimento 
non fa audience.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Serio, a volte sei di una simpatia unica, a volte ti sbatterei al muro ( senza strapparti le mutande). ma credo sia normale per chi non ha peli nella lingua.
> ...



veramente è stata la miss ad aggredirmi, ma dato che a me frega zero non ho problemi

tu invece se vuoi un consiglio dovresti proprio smetterla di farti trascinare in beghe altrui, gli utenti sono perfettamente in grado di sbrogliarsela da soli dato che non siamo all'asilo
così fai solo casino:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora entra anche tu con tuba e perplesso e avrai la lingua del conte incastrata fra le chiappe pure tu.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me certe oscenita fanno ripudio.....a differenza di cio che pensi tu io non sono per le slinguazzate sulle chiappe, preferirei qualche sonante schiaffone ....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente è stata la miss ad aggredirmi, ma dato che a me frega zero non ho problemi
> 
> tu invece se vuoi un consiglio dovresti proprio smetterla di farti trascinare in beghe altrui, gli utenti sono perfettamente in grado di sbrogliarsela da soli dato che non siamo all'asilo
> così fai solo casino:singleeye:


prego???? a quando risalirebbe cio'?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente è stata la miss ad aggredirmi, ma dato che a me frega zero non ho problemi
> 
> tu invece se vuoi un consiglio dovresti proprio smetterla di farti trascinare in beghe altrui, gli utenti sono perfettamente in grado di sbrogliarsela da soli dato che non siamo all'asilo
> così fai solo casino:singleeye:



Dovrei scrivermela e incorniciarmela.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,a strappargli le mutande ci pienso io....e senza mani....



bla bla bla...

:dorme:

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Senti*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chissà che a sto giro non riesca sul serio ad andare in tv a parlare del forum.
> Con Giovanni c'eravamo arrivati vicino.
> Poi quando mi chiamò il giornalista di canale5 non ci trovammo con i discorsi.
> 
> ...


E dovresti andare in tv a rappresentarci?sei proprio l'ultimo che manderei....


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ola gatto pulcioso.....no nulla uno sfoghetto. succede
> tu che stai a combina' piuttosto???[/QUOTE
> 
> brava!!mi hai ricordato che debbo comprare l'anti pulci per la mia micia.ieri ne aveva 3..fottuti cinghiali e daini!!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dovresti andare in tv a rappresentarci?sei proprio l'ultimo che manderei....


Più che altro io posso farlo...
Tu no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ola gatto pulcioso.....no nulla uno sfoghetto. succede
> ...


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro io posso farlo...
> Tu no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu puoi farlo ma sarebbe meglio di no........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ola gatto pulcioso.....no nulla uno sfoghetto. succede
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lothar se fosse vero tutto quello che scrivi avresti il... pene in fiamme. Ma ... perbaccolina ina.. ogni volta che scrivi sembra tu abbia una nuova zoccola tra le mani. Quante zoccole ti sei fatto fin ora?
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico mai scritto,che faccio chissa'che...queste sono banalita'...
> 
> Poi leggi bene..ho scritto che ancora le debbo vedere..mica e'detto che ci sia il ''colpo di fulmine''..facile che siano  chiacchere e addio......


Micio, ce la fai a non sputtanare regolarmente i quote?


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No amico mai scritto,che faccio chissa'che...queste sono banalita'...
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

Micio, ma se non ti piacciono poi tu esattamente che fai? Che gli dici?


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma se non ti piacciono poi tu esattamente che fai? Che gli dici?



paga l'ape perchè è un signore e poi si dilegua usando vaghe scuse assortite


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> paga* l'ape* perchè è un signore e poi si dilegua usando vaghe scuse assortite


Arrivano così agli incontri?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi capire ... fammi il favore ... inoltre "belle chiappe" non te lo puoi permettere con farfallina mia.
> 
> hai capito?


Premesso che Oscuro sa anche tenersi a 4 palmi di rispettosa distanza dalle summenzionate belle chiappe 

qui di tuo non c'è manco l'aria che respiri


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Arrivano così agli incontri?



che figata l'ape che si impenna:mrgreen:

sai che da ragazzini andavamo per le risaie con l'ape su in mille, la chiamavamo la macchina della felicità:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Premesso che Oscuro sa anche tenersi a 4 palmi di rispettosa distanza dalle summenzionate belle chiappe
> 
> qui di tuo non c'è manco l'aria che respiri


Facciamo pure 6 palmi......tuba ha il culo bello pulito,il tuo?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che figata l'ape che si impenna:mrgreen:
> 
> sai che da ragazzini andavamo per le risaie con l'ape su in mille, la chiamavamo la macchina della felicità:rotfl:


ma dai io a sedici anni imperversavo con questa
una 550...


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> ma dai io a sedici anni imperversavo con questa
> una 550...View attachment 8292


Ahh ma allora è fin da piccolo che hai la passione per le belle macchine?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non intendevo fare comunella:singleeye:
> 
> però potremmo farla tu ed io:mrgreen:


Il micione lo voglio io :incazzato:
O almeno voglio LA MAIL:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il micione lo voglio io :incazzato:
> O almeno voglio LA MAIL:mrgreen:


LA MAIL INCANTATA DELLA SEDUZIONE!!!

Tutti la vogliono.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, sicuramente io sono una di quelle. Basta che il fatto che esistevano da prima non dia adito a discorsi alla cazzo come quelli di Lothar e Ultimo.
> 
> 
> P.S. Non ce l'ho con te Free ovviamente
> ...


:up:
A pag. 7 la cosa è già noiosa.
Meno male che le battute tirano su.:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma se non ti piacciono poi tu esattamente che fai? Che gli dici?


cosa vuoi che faccia Jo??io sono abituato alla correttezza,prendiamo caffe'o ape..mezz'ora di chiacchere e addio.
poi stavoltaa rischio 2 di picche ci sono io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo pure 6 palmi......tuba ha il culo bello pulito,il tuo?


in ordine,ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, sicuramente io sono una di quelle. Basta che il fatto che esistevano da prima non dia adito a discorsi alla cazzo come quelli di Lothar e Ultimo.
> 
> 
> P.S. Non ce l'ho con te Free ovviamente
> ...


Ellamadonna, mica li ho aggrediti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Mi hai ispirato: ora faccio una polpettina con le caccole del naso e l'azzecco sulla scrivania del collega antipatico ....:carneval:





Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> sei peggio di quanto pensassi


Battute fantastiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadonna, mica li ho aggrediti.


Tu? No.
Pensavi che era rivolto a te?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu? No.
> Pensavi che era rivolto a te?


Bè, anche a me, eventualmente. Perchè ho aperto questo thread per loro, mica per altro.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, anche a me, eventualmente. Perchè ho aperto questo thread per loro, mica per altro.


per una volta che non c entri, ti devi per forza mettere in mezzo. 
Io penso che il tuo thread anzi e' stato apprezzato. io non ci ho visto nessun attacco ne polemica.
Tu si?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per una volta che non c entri, ti devi per forza mettere in mezzo.
> Io penso che il tuo thread anzi e' stato apprezzato. io non ci ho visto nessun attacco ne polemica.
> Tu si?


...

Neanche io. Ma dato che siamo PROPRIO su questo thread, ed il mondo è bello perchè vario, mi premeva sottolineare che non ho fatto a fette nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Neanche io. Ma dato che siamo PROPRIO su questo thread, ed il mondo è bello perchè vario, mi premeva sottolineare *che non ho fatto a fette nessuno*.


si ma tutto sommato mi e' parso un DDD tranquillone. 
penso che abbia capito bene anche tu a cosa si riferisse farfalla. o io. o free.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma tutto sommato mi e' parso un DDD tranquillone.
> penso che abbia capito bene anche tu a cosa si riferisse farfalla. o io. o free.


Ci sta che se ti metti a fare l'amministratore inevitabilmente ti riempiono di critiche. Lo devi tenere ben presente perchè non è che si può andare bene a tutti. D'altra parte credo che i toni siano pure stati molto meno accesi che in altre occasioni, per quello che ho letto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sta che se ti metti a fare l'amministratore inevitabilmente ti riempiono di critiche. Lo devi tenere ben presente perchè non è che si può andare bene a tutti. D'altra parte credo che i toni siano pure stati molto meno accesi che in altre occasioni, per quello che ho letto.


Però hai anche dei vantaggi ,il tuba non si fa il bidè da un mesetto....mica male no?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però hai anche dei vantaggi ,il tuba non si fa il bidè da un mesetto....mica male no?


Chiara Matraini ne sarà deliziata.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ne sarà deliziata.


Non saprei,però il tuba sta ricevendo dei bei slinguazzamenti anali...,mi spiace per quibbel,adesso dovrà tornare a pulirsi il culo da solo....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sta che se ti metti a fare l'amministratore inevitabilmente ti riempiono di critiche. Lo devi tenere ben presente perchè non è che si può andare bene a tutti. D'altra parte credo che i toni siano pure stati molto meno accesi che in altre occasioni, per quello che ho letto.


si. quello che penso abbia dato fastidio, che da un po fastidio a noi "contribuenti" e' che nonostante sia stato detto e sottolineato piu volte prima durante e dopo la trattativa, che saremmo rimasti utenti normali, c'e' chi insinua il contrario.
dopotutto non siamo stati scelti, ci siamo proprosti. e come gia scritto io potrei anche andarmene domani e di certo ne tuba ne perplesso mi ricnorrerebbero perche ho versato soldi....come dice la parola stessa fondo perduto, ormai a prescindere da quallo che faccio, i soldi li ho "persi". 
ed il semplice aftto che anche io abbia cntribuito, e' inddice del fatto che non sarebbero stati fatti favori a nessuno, perche semplicemente io sono una delle utentesse piu capricciose se vogliamo, e non penso che ne tuba ne perplesso si sarebbero presi la briga di far diventare me "utente speciale". sai che rogna...io rompo il cazzo abbastanza....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per una volta che non c entri, ti devi per forza mettere in mezzo.
> Io penso che il tuo thread anzi e' stato apprezzato. io non ci ho visto nessun attacco ne polemica.
> Tu si?


idem



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Neanche io. Ma dato che siamo PROPRIO su questo thread, ed il mondo è bello perchè vario, mi premeva sottolineare che non ho fatto a fette nessuno.


Infatti non mi riferivo minimamente a te
Le critiche e le opinioni fatte in maniera costruttiva credo che da due persone come Tuba e Perplesso siano accolte in maniera positiva e mi sembra anche che Perplesso ti abbia ringraziato, a dimostrazione che la mia teoria potrebbe essere corretta



miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma tutto sommato mi e' parso un DDD tranquillone.
> penso che abbia capito bene anche tu a cosa si riferisse farfalla. o io. o free.



:up:


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sta che se ti metti a fare l'amministratore inevitabilmente ti riempiono di critiche. Lo devi tenere ben presente perchè non è che si può andare bene a tutti. D'altra parte credo che i toni siano pure stati molto *meno accesi *che in altre occasioni, per quello che ho letto.


Leggi Ultimo...........


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si. quello che penso abbia dato fastidio, che da un po fastidio a noi "contribuenti" e' che nonostante sia stato detto e sottolineato piu volte prima durante e dopo la trattativa, che saremmo rimasti utenti normali, c'e' chi insinua il contrario.
> dopotutto non siamo stati scelti, ci siamo proprosti. e come gia scritto io potrei anche andarmene domani e di certo ne tuba ne perplesso mi ricnorrerebbero perche ho versato soldi....come dice la parola stessa fondo perduto, ormai a prescindere da quallo che faccio, i soldi li ho "persi".
> ed il semplice aftto che anche io abbia cntribuito, e' inddice del fatto che non sarebbero stati fatti favori a nessuno, perche semplicemente io sono una delle utentesse piu capricciose se vogliamo, e non penso che ne tuba ne perplesso si sarebbero presi la briga di far diventare me "utente speciale". sai che rogna...io rompo il cazzo abbastanza....


quoto


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si. quello che penso abbia dato fastidio, che da un po fastidio a noi "contribuenti" e' che nonostante sia stato detto e sottolineato piu volte prima durante e dopo la trattativa, che saremmo rimasti utenti normali, c'e' chi insinua il contrario.
> dopotutto non siamo stati scelti, ci siamo proprosti. e come gia scritto io potrei anche andarmene domani e di certo ne tuba ne perplesso mi ricnorrerebbero perche ho versato soldi....come dice la parola stessa fondo perduto, ormai a prescindere da quallo che faccio, i soldi li ho "persi".
> ed il semplice aftto che anche io abbia cntribuito, e' inddice del fatto che non sarebbero stati fatti favori a nessuno, perche semplicemente io sono una delle utentesse piu capricciose se vogliamo, e non penso che ne tuba ne perplesso si sarebbero presi la briga di far diventare me "utente speciale". sai che rogna...io rompo il cazzo abbastanza....


Che inculata. Io ho pagato convinto che mi avrebbero dato i super poteri.  Rivoglio indietro i soldi

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che inculata. Io ho pagato convinto che mi avrebbero dato i super poteri.  Rivoglio indietro i soldi
> 
> Buscopann


arrivi tardi bello mio....quelli sono finiti. e' rimasto mi sembra un blackberry nuovo....se non e' gia pasato qualcuna ltro a riscuotere


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> arrivi tardi bello mio....quelli sono finiti. e' rimasto mi sembra un blackberry nuovo....se non e' gia pasato qualcuna ltro a riscuotere


Il black berry all'iper di Martignacco te lo danno per 32 euro e 90. Voglio il resto.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Bè*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Che inculata. Io ho pagato convinto che mi avrebbero dato i super poteri.  Rivoglio indietro i soldi
> 
> Buscopann


Puoi sempre usare il culo bello mio....e vedrai che ti sentirai sollevato.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il black berry all'iper di Martignacco te lo danno per 32 euro e 90. Voglio il resto.
> 
> Buscopann


ma non c'e' rimasto nulla. abbiamo usato il fondo rimasto per fare la grigliata misto pesce misto carne la ltro ieri, scusa pure tu potevi arrivare prima....ma io non lo so....che arroganza.....


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non c'e' rimasto nulla. abbiamo usato il fondo rimasto per fare la grigliata misto pesce misto carne la ltro ieri, scusa pure tu potevi arrivare prima....ma io non lo so....che arroganza.....


Spero che la grigliata ti resti sullo stomaco. Ti voglio sentir gridare il mio nome a squarciagola: BUSCOPANNNNNNN , VOGLIO BUSCOPANNNNNNN

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Spero che la grigliata ti resti sullo stomaco. Ti voglio sentir gridare il mio nome a squarciagola: BUSCOPANNNNNNN , VOGLIO BUSCOPANNNNNNN
> 
> Buscopann



ti sono allergica


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi sempre usare il culo bello mio....e vedrai che ti sentirai sollevato.:rotfl:


Il mio culo è one way, senso unico. C'è pure il cartello stradale piantato sull'emorroide. Si esce e basta da lì

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che inculata. Io ho pagato convinto che mi avrebbero dato i super poteri.  Rivoglio indietro i soldi
> 
> Buscopann


macchè superpoteri
panettone e spumantino a Natale


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti sono allergica


Lo diceva pure Mary Pompins: basta un poco di zucchero e la pillola va giù!

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo diceva pure Mary Pompins: basta un poco di zucchero e la pillola va giù!
> 
> Buscopann


continei paracetamolo tu?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> macchè superpoteri
> panettone e spumantino a Natale


Con la scusa della crisi ti danno il prosecco annacquato e il panettone dell'ikea. Quello svedese

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> continei paracetamolo tu?


No. Io sono la butilSCOPOlamina. E il nome dice tutto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Io sono la butilSCOPOlamina. E il nome dice tutto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:tutto un programma...


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con la scusa della crisi ti danno il prosecco annacquato e il panettone dell'ikea. Quello svedese
> 
> Buscopann


con questi chiari di luna
anche i prodotti
della bottega svedese
vanno bene:smile:



Buscopann ha detto:


> No. *Io sono la butilSCOPOlamina*. E il nome dice tutto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



se sei la scopolamina
non so,
però si intravede
ciò che potresti essere


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Comunque alla fine il 3d sull'ipocrisia è sparito di nuovo?

Boh, non ci capisco più un belino.


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine il 3d sull'ipocrisia è sparito di nuovo?
> 
> Boh, non ci capisco più un belino.



infatti, l ho ricercato anch'io...ma niente.
è il gioco delle tre carte.
a me gli occhi, please....


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, l ho ricercato anch'io...ma niente.
> è il gioco delle tre carte.
> a me gli occhi, please....


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine il 3d sull'ipocrisia è sparito di nuovo?
> 
> Boh, non ci capisco più un belino.



ma se fosse stato segnalato nuovamente il post iniziale, tu lo vedresti?

o non ho capito niente?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Io*

Scusate,ma a questo punto potrei candidarmi e decidere io cosa far sparire e cosa no,che ne dite?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se fosse stato segnalato nuovamente il post iniziale, tu lo vedresti?
> 
> o non ho capito niente?:mrgreen:


Non mi sembra di aver ricevuto altre disapprovazioni su quel post... ma mi sono sparite tutte quelle che avevo ricevute nel 3d che è sparito. Ergo: è definitivamente scomparso.

E ora lasciatemi sola con me stessa, vado a elaborare il lutto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver ricevuto altre disapprovazioni su quel post... ma mi sono sparite tutte quelle che avevo ricevute nel 3d che è sparito. Ergo: è definitivamente scomparso.
> 
> E ora lasciatemi sola con me stessa, vado a elaborare il lutto.


Tu vota per me....e poi vedi come ti sistemo sto forum.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu vota per me....e poi vedi come ti sistemo sto forum.



Pensa che non posso approvarti, è tutto dire su come funzionano i verdi.  Devo darla ad altri.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu vota per me....e poi vedi come ti sistemo sto forum.


No no, io ho paura di te, paurissima! Il giorno che ti faccio girare le balle son cazzi!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu vota per me....e poi vedi come ti sistemo sto forum.


si vabbe ma la campagna elettorale dov'e'? a me nessuno ha chiesto cosa vorrei.....dove sono i saogni e le asprirazioni defgli utenti?
cxosa prometti che altri non potrebbero dare?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensa che non posso approvarti, è tutto dire su come funzionano i verdi.  Devo darla ad altri.


Dalla a me!

Brunetta la dà a tutti adesso, ma a me non vuole darla


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> Pensa che non posso approvarti, è tutto dire su come funzionano i verdi.  Devo darla ad altri.


Tranquilla....ci pienso io.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> No no, io ho paura di te, paurissima! Il giorno che ti faccio girare le balle son cazzi!


:rotfl:In effetti a te piacciono le persone serene e tranquille....a sole...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:In effetti a te piacciono le persone serene e tranquille....a sole...:rotfl:



Ciao 


Ahahahahha!!!!


bella, per come l'hai detta ...



sienne


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:In effetti a te piacciono le persone serene e tranquille....a sole...:rotfl:



Su questa ho sorriso pure io, ma le apparenze ingannano. Ciao splendido/a Sole!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensa che non posso approvarti, è tutto dire su come funzionano i verdi.  Devo darla ad altri.


C'e' da pija' er nummeretto?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Ahahahahha!!!!
> ...


E si....insomma alex non è proprio uno morigerato.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:In effetti a te piacciono le persone serene e tranquille....a sole...:rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questa ho sorriso pure io, ma le apparenze ingannano. Ciao splendido/a Sole!


:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Però*

Però devo confessare:forumisticamente oscuro ha il suo successo,lasciando stare che poi finisce sempre tutto a parole....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....insomma alex non è proprio uno morigerato.



Alle donne piacciono gli uomini focosi!


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però devo confessare:forumisticamente *oscuro ha il suo successo*,lasciando stare che poi finisce sempre tutto a parole....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il fascino dell'embolista :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> Alle donne piacciono gli uomini focosi!


Si,tranne il fatto che poi...vogliono cambiarli perchè focosi....


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però devo confessare:forumisticamente oscuro ha il suo successo,lasciando stare che poi finisce sempre tutto a parole....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


qdo non fa cane e gatto con il Grande Mona di Cornaredo...........:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Il fascino dell'embolista :mrgreen:


No, io ho smesso.Alex è stato l'ultimo,adesso faccio piccoli lavoretti.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne il fatto che poi...vogliono cambiarli perchè focosi....



Infatti, non ci va mai bene niente.


----------



## sienne (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne il fatto che poi...vogliono cambiarli perchè focosi....



Ciao 

focosi in parole ... e i fatti? ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> qdo non fa cane e gatto con il Grande Mona di Cornaredo...........:mrgreen:


Ma dai.....che si gioca...:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io ho smesso.Alex è stato l'ultimo,adesso faccio piccoli lavoretti.


Ho visto, è un peccato.

Però anche con Massinfedele eri in gran forma dai. Avevamo anche fondato il club in tuo onore, noi amichette frigide


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> focosi in parole ... e i fatti? ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Cosa dirti?Io non sono focoso,sono aggressivo.....!


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne il fatto che poi...vogliono cambiarli perchè focosi....


Più che cambiarli... calmarli, ecco. Perché a volte un minimo di stop ci vuole nelle cose eh, non si può pretendere sempre di averla vinta o di avere l'ultima parola a tutti i costi!


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Ho visto, è un peccato.
> 
> Però anche con Massinfedele eri in gran forma dai. Avevamo anche fondato il club in tuo onore, noi amichette frigide


Sole vuoi fare incazzare alex?Mi paragoni un massinfedele ad alex?:mrgreen:massinfedele è un coglionazzo da bar dello sport,scendi fai colazione e ascolti le cazzate che dice,paghi,saluti, e te ne vai pensando a quanto è coglione.Massinfedele se vola uno schiaffo a tor marancia lo prende lui a tor vergata e dai....Alex è un altro spessore,uno che piscia sulle tombe e dai...dovresti portare un pò più di rispetto per il sor alex.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Più che cambiarli... calmarli, ecco. Perché a volte un minimo di stop ci vuole nelle cose eh, non si può pretendere sempre di averla vinta o di avere l'ultima parola a tutti i costi!


Quello è essere ottusi e arroganti.Io non pretendo nulla ma è normale da uomo con le mani sporche di mondo che io abbia ragione e voi no.:up:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello è essere ottusi e arroganti.Io non pretendo nulla ma è normale *da uomo con le mani sporche di mondo *che io abbia ragione e voi no.:up:


Hai sempre qualcosa di poetico tu. Embolo e poesia, sei una sintesi perfetta


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sole ha detto:


> Hai sempre qualcosa di poetico tu. Embolo e poesia, sei una sintesi perfetta


Sole....io eviterei certi complimenti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello è essere ottusi e arroganti.Io non pretendo nulla ma è normale da uomo con le mani sporche di mondo che io abbia ragione e voi no.:up:


hai SEMPRE ragione. (per collaborare)


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> hai SEMPRE ragione. (per collaborare)


No,qualche volte mi piace non averla,ma decido io così!


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,qualche volte mi piace non averla,ma decido io così!


ne hai piena capacità.

Se avessi potuto t'avrei eletto a capo supremo di questo luridissimo luogo malsano, provinciale, direi in una parola. 
tu, con la tua eccelsa capacità selettiva, avresti creato un luogo a dir poco celestiale, ma ... si sa, l'uomo è invidioso.

Porta pazienza.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> ne hai piena capacità.
> 
> Se avessi potuto t'avrei eletto a capo supremo di questo luridissimo luogo malsano, provinciale, direi in una parola.
> tu, con la tua eccelsa capacità selettiva, avresti creato un luogo a dir poco celestiale, ma ... si sa, l'uomo è invidioso.
> ...


Non esageriamo.Sono solo un uomo con le mani sporche di mondo,posso indicarti la strada giusta,poi sta a te decidere.Non esageriamo.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esageriamo.Sono solo un uomo con le mani sporche di mondo,posso indicarti la strada giusta,poi sta a te decidere.Non esageriamo.


Anche modesto: che uomo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> Anche modesto: che uomo.


Si,ne ho cognizione.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ne ho cognizione.


Mi sto innamorando di te, però, meglio non si sappia in giro. Ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> idem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

E sticazi eh!! mi dicono rompicazzi ecc ecc e gli dici leggi Ultimo? 

1
2
3
4
1234567890


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole....io eviterei certi complimenti....:rotfl::rotfl:


Eddai! Non respingermi!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Sole ha detto:


> Eddai! Non respingermi!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Io non respingerei te......:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....insomma alex non è proprio uno morigerato.


Tu hai un‘ idea sbagliata di me. capisco il perchè ma ce l‘hai


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Tu hai un‘ idea sbagliata di me. capisco il perchè ma ce l‘hai[/QUOTE.!Si in effetti sei uno morigerato,assennato e compassato,plumbeo e mellifluo!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole vuoi fare incazzare alex?Mi paragoni un massinfedele ad alex?:mrgreen:massinfedele è un coglionazzo da bar dello sport,scendi fai colazione e ascolti le cazzate che dice,paghi,saluti, e te ne vai pensando a quanto è coglione.Massinfedele se vola uno schiaffo a tor marancia lo prende lui a tor vergata e dai....Alex è un altro spessore,uno che piscia sulle tombe e dai...dovresti portare un pò più di rispetto per il sor alex.:mrgreen:


Non piscio sulle tombe. ho solo detto cge avre voluto farlo. e non ci metto la faccina che ride. le parole sono armi è vero. i fatti sono su altei piani


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Non piscio sulle tombe. ho solo detto cge avre voluto farlo. e non ci metto la faccina che ride. le parole sono armi è vero. i fatti sono su altei piani


Gia solo che pensi di farlo,è indicativo di quanto sei posato e compassato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia solo che pensi di farlo,è indicativo di quanto sei posato e compassato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La reazione deve essere sempre (o quasi)  commisurata all‘azione. se mi punti addosso una 38 ti rispondo con una secchiata d‘acqua?:mrgreen:   
era una p38 oscuro. su fai il bravo. c‘eri pure tu. e non erano secchiate


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2014)

*Se*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> La reazione deve essere sempre (o quasi)  commisurata alla reazione. se mi punti addosso una 38 ti rispondo con una secchiata d‘acqua?:mrgreen:


Se tu confondi una secchiata d'acqua per un p38 punti una p38?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dalla a me!
> 
> Brunetta la dà a tutti adesso, ma a me non vuole darla


Controllato. Devo darla in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:In effetti a te piacciono le persone serene e tranquille....a sole...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu confondi una secchiata d'acqua per un p38 punti una p38?:mrgreen:


Esticazzi oscuro. erano p38. C‘eri anche tu. fai il bravo.

e perlomeno non erano d‘acqua. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Che palle! Si parlava di uomini focosi e di poesia e siete passati alle secchiate d'acqua!

Basta!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che palle! Si parlava di uomini focosi e di poesia e siete passati alle secchiate d'acqua!
> 
> Basta!


Tranquill:mrgreen:a. a te punto la Magnum. :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Tranquill:mrgreen:a. a te punto la Magnum. :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


Tu non hai la poesia di Oscuro 
:incazzato:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu non hai la poesia di Oscuro
> :incazzato:


A me non serve
:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------

